# Xen 2.6.25 dom0 kernel ebuild

## andylyon

I recently started using Xen and found that none of the available dom0 kernels were recent enough to properly support my hardware, so I rolled my own 2.6.25 dom0 using opensuse patches, I have made a ebuild and a xen-patches file which you can get from:

http://rapidshare.com/files/150646052/xen-patches-2.6.25-1.tar.bz2.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/150647141/xen-sources-2.6.25.ebuild.html

The ebuild uses genpatches 10, kernel.org patches for .17, and most of the xen patches from kernel-source-2.6.25.16-0.1.src.rpm.

My system is a dual quad core xeon 2.5ghz with 16gb ram, running up to 10 windows hvm's, I've not had any problems so far but please treat with extreme caution, it is completely possible that this kernel will eat your data and set your system on fire.

Andy

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Thanks a lot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I try xen since 5 month, and It was impossible to have network with old kernel, but not with xen-sources 2.6.25  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

it failed when I try to make a DomU  :Sad: 

```
# make

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/setup_64.o

arch/x86/kernel/setup_64-xen.c:340:63: erreur: la macro « dom0_init_screen_info » a reçu 2 arguments, mais elle n'en prend que 1

arch/x86/kernel/setup_64-xen.c: In function ‘setup_arch’:

arch/x86/kernel/setup_64-xen.c:339: erreur: ‘dom0_init_screen_info’ undeclared (first use in this function)

arch/x86/kernel/setup_64-xen.c:339: erreur: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

arch/x86/kernel/setup_64-xen.c:339: erreur: for each function it appears in.)

arch/x86/kernel/setup_64-xen.c:335: attention : unused variable ‘info’

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/setup_64.o] Erreur 1

make: *** [arch/x86/kernel] Erreur 2
```

Can you help me ?

----------

## andylyon

Post your .config and I should be able to have a look tomorrow.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

...Last edited by NEOxAKIRA on Thu Oct 30, 2008 7:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dakaz

All,

First off, thank you very much for this 2.6.25 xen-dom0 ebuild, so far it is working well.  I want to now look at using 2.6.25 for my domU's but I can't get the kernel to compile with 

```
Processor type and features -> Subarchitecture Type ( Enable XEN Compatible Kernel )
```

.  Once this option is selected, if I UNCHECK the 

```
 XEN -> Priviledged Guest (domain 0) 
```

 option, also unchecking all the backend drivers and checking the frontend drivers (similar to my working 2.6.18 domU kernel)  I get the following error on build the kernel:

```
linux-2.6.25-xen-domU # make -j3

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  CC      scripts/mod/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  HOSTCC  scripts/bin2c

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  GEN     include/asm-x86/asm-offsets.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CC      init/main.o

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Unknown host

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/do_mounts.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_rd.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_initrd.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_md.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  CC      init/calibrate.o

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/mounts.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  GEN     usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/process_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/signal_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/kernel/entry_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/traps_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/irq_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/pci-dma_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/time_32.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/ioport.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/ldt.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/setup_64.o

arch/x86/kernel/setup_64-xen.c:340:63: error: macro "dom0_init_screen_info" passed 2 arguments, but takes just 1

arch/x86/kernel/setup_64-xen.c: In function 'setup_arch':

arch/x86/kernel/setup_64-xen.c:339: error: 'dom0_init_screen_info' undeclared (first use in this function)

arch/x86/kernel/setup_64-xen.c:339: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

arch/x86/kernel/setup_64-xen.c:339: error: for each function it appears in.)

arch/x86/kernel/setup_64-xen.c:335: warning: unused variable 'info'

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/setup_64.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/x86/kernel] Error 2

```

Any ideas?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

I have the same troubles.

There should be a mistake in the patch...

andylyon did you succes in makink a DomU kernel with your xen-sources ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

any news andylyon about DomU ?

----------

## forall

 *andylyon wrote:*   

> I recently started using Xen and found that none of the available dom0 kernels were recent enough to properly support my hardware, so I rolled my own 2.6.25 dom0 using opensuse patches, I have made a ebuild and a xen-patches file which you can get from:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/150646052/xen-patches-2.6.25-1.tar.bz2.html
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/150647141/xen-sources-2.6.25.ebuild.html
> ...

 

Hi

Can you put your source Linux kernel 2.6.25 which to enter into all xen patches  on the page?, now i have very problem with my kernel from ubuntu repository:( my servers works 2-5 days and reboot, in kernel from repository is a bug and not yet fixed.

Regards,

ForaLL

----------

## andylyon

Hi,

First of all sorry I've not replied to your comments and questions, I've been really busy at work and not had time to look at this.

Since I posted the ebuild and patches I've had problems with 2.6.25 locking up, it takes at least 24 hours uptime before it happens so I guess I didn't run into the problem while I was testing different kernels because I was rebooting frequently.

I tried installing opensuse 11.0 and it has the same problem, so today I used the just released vanilla 2.6.27 + xen patches from opensuse 11.1b2 to make a new dom0 kernel, so far it seems to run quicker but I will not comment on stability until it has run for a few days.

The problem could be hardware, I've not ruled that out yet, has anybody else had lockup problems with 2.6.25 dom0?

In the next couple of days I will put updated ebuild and patches for 2.6.25 and 2.6.27 on a website rather than using rapidshare, I've made some slight changes to the 2.6.25 patches as genpatches has caught up with upstream, and I found a small issue with one of the patches.

Andy

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

you can make an overlay on Google Code : http://code.google.com/hosting/createProject

and post xen-sources 2.6.27 on it

thanks anyway

----------

## maurs

It doesn't compile with gcc 4.3.x on 32 bit (dom0). 

I tried to apply this patch but still not work. 

The patch that I applied.

```
diff -Naur --exclude '*~' linux-2.6.18-xen.hg/arch/i386/kernel/time-xen.c linux-2.6.18-xen.hg-gcc.4.3/arch/i386/kernel/time-xen.c

--- linux-2.6.18-xen.hg/arch/x86/kernel/time_32-xen.c   2008-02-06 22:18:37.000000000 +0100

+++ linux-2.6.18-xen.hg-gcc.4.3/arch/x86/kernel/time_32-xen.c   2008-05-21 16:23:42.000000000 +0200

@@ -140,10 +140,12 @@

 static inline void __normalize_time(time_t *sec, s64 *nsec)

 {

        while (*nsec >= NSEC_PER_SEC) {

+        asm("" : "+r"(*nsec));

                (*nsec) -= NSEC_PER_SEC;

                (*sec)++;

        }

        while (*nsec < 0) {

+        asm("" : "+r"(*nsec));

                (*nsec) += NSEC_PER_SEC;

                (*sec)--;

        }

```

P.S. With 64 bit and 4.3.x all works fine (for dom0).

----------

## andylyon

I have looked into the domU compile problem (i got the same error), the solution is very simple!, opensuse uses the same kernel for both domU and dom0, i.e. both are built with dom0 support, building without dom0 support is not supported and unfortunatly it is beyond my skills to make it work.

from kernel-xen.spec:

%description

The Linux kernel for Xen paravirtualization.

This kernel can be used both as the domain0 ("xen0") and as an

unprivileged ("xenU") kernel.

Other than having a slightly larger kernel I don't really see any disadvantage to building dom0 support into your domU kernel.

I tried booting my own dom0 kernel under xen and it worked perfectly.

Andy

----------

## andylyon

Here are the 2.6.27 ebuild and patches, note that this may not be the final release but it seems to work ok and does not have the domU compile issue - I was able to compile a domU without dom0 support on x86_64 and the kernel booted without error.

http://rapidshare.com/files/154599822/xen-patches-2.6.27-1.tar.bz2.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/154600219/xen-sources-2.6.27.ebuild.html

I am still having problems with my system locking up under heavy load but it is less frequent on this kernel and I am starting to think it is not a Xen specific issue, I would really like to hear from anybody who uses this kernel if it is stable under load?

Andy

----------

## BlackEye

Hi andylyon,

I heard from you via the xen mailling list (thanks for your answer btw). I'm going to try your kernel patches now. But I'm a little afraid... I need a working combination as my system is going to be a root-server for customer websites and such things and thus it would be a real pain to have an unstable system :/

I wonder why this problem doesn't appear in the past. Xen isn't that new but it seems that this specific problem is hitting the world right now. Thats strange!

Maybe this post is interesting too? -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-705291.html

Greetings

----------

## BlackEye

Okay, so far this kernel seems to be stable.

However - I see that the speed is horrible slow.

```
# dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/test count=10000

10000+0 records in

10000+0 records out

5120000 bytes (5.1 MB) copied, 8.05227 s, 636 kB/s

```

~600kB/s is not much for a direct transfer

EDIT:

I increased the rsize and wsize value again to 8192 and this helped A LOT

```
# dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/dd3 count=1000000

1000000+0 records in

1000000+0 records out

512000000 bytes (512 MB) copied, 11.0938 s, 46.2 MB/s
```

However, I'm really unsure now how stable this all is going to be... I'm going on to install my system now as I urgently need this box in product use

----------

## andylyon

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> you can make an overlay on Google Code : http://code.google.com/hosting/createProject
> 
> and post xen-sources 2.6.27 on it
> 
> thanks anyway

 

Thats a good suggestion, you can now download the files from http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list

I will be releasing 2.6.27.1 soon.

andy

----------

## trikolon

hi.

i installes your ebuild with xen-3.3.0 and xen-tools-3.3.0 and everything seems to run stable. but i cant use the xm console. i get ne output and i cant even logout with ctrl + 5. but i can use a vncviewer to administrate my domus. any hinds why the console is not working?

----------

## andylyon

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> hi.
> 
> i installes your ebuild with xen-3.3.0 and xen-tools-3.3.0 and everything seems to run stable. but i cant use the xm console. i get ne output and i cant even logout with ctrl + 5. but i can use a vncviewer to administrate my domus. any hinds why the console is not working?

 

Are you using 2.6.27 ebuild (from the google project page) ?, I am not doing any further work on 2.6.25 so you should use the latest version.

Did you include console support in your kernel config? the suse xen patches that I used make it a configurable option so you need CONFIG_XEN_CONSOLE=y in your kernel config.

xm console works for me with 2.6.27 in both dom0 and domU

Andy

----------

## trikolon

hi.

yes i used the lasted files from your google page und xen_console is enabled.

here is my kernelconfig:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.27-xen

# Sat Oct 25 20:52:08 2008

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_NO_TSS=y

CONFIG_X86_NO_IDT=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CLK is not set

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_X86_PC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_XEN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

CONFIG_X86_64_XEN=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_XEN_GENAPIC=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_300=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=300

# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PV_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PROCESSOR_EXTERNAL_CONTROL=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FRONTEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_ARPD=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

# CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

#

# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y

#

# IPVS scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

#

# IPVS application helper

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ULOG=y

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_NFLOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_STP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

CONFIG_IPX=m

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

CONFIG_ATALK=m

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=m

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

CONFIG_ECONET=y

# CONFIG_ECONET_AUNUDP is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET_NATIVE is not set

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=y

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=y

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=m

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=m

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND=m

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_VETH=y

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT=y

CONFIG_E1000E=m

CONFIG_IP1000=m

CONFIG_IGB=m

# CONFIG_IGB_LRO is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_SIS190=m

CONFIG_SKGE=m

CONFIG_SKY2=m

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_BNX2=m

CONFIG_QLA3XXX=m

CONFIG_ATL1=m

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

# CONFIG_IWLCORE is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=y

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=y

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=y

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=y

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=y

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=y

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=y

# CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632 is not set

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

# CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KC2190 is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=y

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_TCG_TPM=y

# CONFIG_TCG_TIS is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_NSC is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_INFINEON is not set

CONFIG_TCG_XEN=y

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_AT24 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2060=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2266=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_QT1010=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MXL5005S=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX23885 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_AU0828 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX18 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SH_MOBILE_CEU is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SI470X is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

# CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CORE is not set

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DVB_USB_A800=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB_FAULTY=y

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MC=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIB0700=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_UMT_010=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_CXUSB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_M920X=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_GL861=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_AU6610=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIGITV=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP7045=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP702X=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_GP8PSK=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_NOVA_T_USB2=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_TTUSB2=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTT200U=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_OPERA1=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9005=m

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9005_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DW2102 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_ANYSEE is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SIANO_SMS1XXX is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2 is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE is not set

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX24123 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_MT312=m

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086=m

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_ITD1000 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_TDA826X=m

# CONFIG_DVB_TUA6100 is not set

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_SP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SP887X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CX22700 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

# CONFIG_DVB_DRX397XD is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_L64781 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P=m

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10048 is not set

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_VES1820 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TDA10023 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_STV0297 is not set

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51211 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_OR51132 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510 is not set

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1409 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_AU8522 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_S5H1411 is not set

#

# Digital terrestrial only tuners/PLL

#

CONFIG_DVB_PLL=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070=m

#

# SEC control devices for DVB-S

#

CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21=m

# CONFIG_DVB_ISL6405 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_ISL6421 is not set

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_SB_COMMON=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16_DSP=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS300=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS5530=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA20=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA24=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_MONA=m

CONFIG_SND_MIA=m

CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X_BOOL=y

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

CONFIG_SND_HIFIER=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_PCXHR=m

CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO=m

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=y

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

CONFIG_UIO=m

# CONFIG_UIO_CIF is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_PDRV is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_PDRV_GENIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_SMX is not set

CONFIG_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_INTERFACE_VERSION=0x00030207

#

# XEN

#

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST=y

# CONFIG_XEN_UNPRIVILEGED_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVCMD=y

CONFIG_XEN_XENBUS_DEV=y

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_ACCEL_SFC_UTIL=y

CONFIG_XEN_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP=y

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_PIPELINED_TRANSMITTER is not set

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_LOOPBACK=y

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_VPCI=y

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_PASS is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_SLOT is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_XEN_TPMDEV_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_SCSI_BACKEND=m

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_ACCEL_SFC_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_SCSI_FRONTEND=m

CONFIG_XEN_GRANT_DEV=y

CONFIG_XEN_FRAMEBUFFER=y

CONFIG_XEN_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_XEN_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_XEN_DISABLE_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_XEN_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030002_AND_LATER is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030004_AND_LATER is not set

CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030100_AND_LATER=y

# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_LATEST_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT=0x030100

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_IGNORE_UNHANDLED=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_NO_IDLE_HZ=y

CONFIG_XEN_SMPBOOT=y

CONFIG_XEN_DEVMEM=y

CONFIG_XEN_BALLOON=y

CONFIG_XEN_SCRUB_PAGES=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2=y

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="UTF-8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=0

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=y

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

#

# Compression

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

# CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

thx for the help

edit: it just happens when i use a hvm domu..Last edited by trikolon on Mon Oct 27, 2008 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andylyon

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> hi.
> 
> edit: it just happens when i use ipfire (an firewall/gateway distri). with ubuntu i can use the console..

 

Perhaps you need to add console=xvc0 to the kernel parameters, and if you want to login through that console you also need to run a getty on it, e.g. in /etc/inittab

s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 xvc0 vt100

And also add it to /etc/securetty if you need to login as root

Andy

----------

## trikolon

fixed the problem with the kernel parameter, thx.

any ideas how to emerge xen-tools-3.9? there is no ebuild for it in portage.. would be great, because there is the xen-create-image file included.

----------

## andylyon

I have uploaded updated ebuild + patches to http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list , the kernel is now updated to 2.6.27.3 and the suse xen patches are taken from kernel-source-2.6.27.3-2.1.src.rpm, this version uses more of the suse patches than the previous one.

dom0 tested on x86_64

domU tested on x86 and x86_64

Andy

----------

## andylyon

I have uploaded xen-patches-2.6.27-3.tar.bz2  and updated xen-sources-2.6.27-r1.ebuild to http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list , patches have been updated to suse kernel-source-2.6.27.4-2.1.src.rpm

Andy

----------

## drescherjm

andylyon

Any problems with these kernels? I'm sorry if you mentioned this in the thread, its hard for me to read with the 2 kernel config dumps taking up > 80% of the thread.

----------

## andylyon

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> andylyon
> 
> Any problems with these kernels? I'm sorry if you mentioned this in the thread, its hard for me to read with the 2 kernel config dumps taking up > 80% of the thread.

 

I've not had any problems specific to these kernels, but I've had very little feedback so its hard to say if they are stable or not.

Each kernel is tested with 32 and 64 bit vm's, both hvm and pv, windows and linux, I run several vm's at once with lots of intensive processes running in each one.

Bear in mind that the Suse kernel I take the patches from is for 11.1 beta 3, I would not use these kernels on a production system, not yet.

I'd love to get more feedback!

Andy

----------

## drescherjm

I am using the 2.6.21 xen kernel that was in portage. And it works but I would like to upgrade since there are problems with the nic driver and I want to start using samba dfs with cifs. This was not working for me until 2.6.26 kernels. 

I will probably try your kernels when I get back from vacation in the 3rd week of November. I do not want to implement this and have the system down and get calls to fix this from the beach.

----------

## trikolon

running the latest ebuild for >12h without any problems.

i have a simple question:

i habe 4 real ethenet devices eth0 - eth3. eth0 is bridged to xenbrI, eth1 is bridged to xenbrE, eth2 is bridged to xenbrW and eth3 is bridged to xenbrD.

i am running ipfire (something like ipcop) as a hvm domain with all 4 bridges without any problems. but i am not able to get in any other domU network up and running. 

for example, i want a debian server paravirtualized. so i gave him 'bridged=xenbrI' and want to use dhcp to assign the ip adresses. but nothing happens. no adresses, no ping is possible..

is it because i already use the xenbrI bridge in my running ipcop or is something else missing?

edit: ----> solved! i should use an kernel with xen support, d'oh!!

----------

## andylyon

I have updated the ebuild to 2.6.27-r2 for genpatches 4.

I made a mistake yesterday and updated the xen patches without changing the filename, that is also updated in this version so you will need to download both files.

Andy

----------

## forall

Hi

I using the latest patches from http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list, compiled kernel, but when my kernel is loading I have error:

[img=http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8568/xenerrorao7.th.jpg]

Somebody have a same problem?

----------

## trikolon

after testing the second release, i can say, everything runs smooth. 

does anybody know why there is no speedstepping for the dom0 available? 

power management -> CPU frequency scaling is just empty...

----------

## stof

I'm not definitely sure, if this is related to the kernel or if i just missed a kernel feature. Your kernel seems to run fine in the dom0 and i also got HVM running. The strange thing is: If i use your kernel for a paravirtualized domU, it doesn't start up - except if there is already a hvm domU running or a domU with an older kernel. If your kernel is the first one i try to start, it crashes. This sounds strange but i verified this multiple times.

I've also tried older 2.6.18 and 2.6.21 domU kernels. They always run fine. But i have to confess that i tried to disable as much as possible from the 2.6.27 domU kernel. So maybe it was too much cleanup.

Here some output:

```
[xen0 xen]# xm create web0.cfg -c

Using config file "./web0.cfg".

Started domain web0

                   [xen0 xen]#
```

```
[xen0 xen]# xm dmesg

...

(XEN) mm.c:707:d10 Error getting mfn a7fd2 (pfn d5dd2) from L1 entry 00000000a7fd2061 for dom10

(XEN) traps.c:437:d10 Unhandled invalid opcode fault/trap [#6] on VCPU 0 [ec=0000]

(XEN) domain_crash_sync called from entry.S (ff19d95e)

(XEN) Domain 10 (vcpu#0) crashed on cpu#1:

(XEN) ----[ Xen-3.3.0  x86_32p  debug=n  Not tainted ]----

(XEN) CPU:    1

(XEN) EIP:    e019:[<c0110b80>]

(XEN) EFLAGS: 00000282   EM: 1   CONTEXT: pv guest

(XEN) eax: ffffffea   ebx: f56fb000   ecx: a7fd2061   edx: 00000000

(XEN) esi: 00000006   edi: a7fd2061   ebp: 00000000   esp: c04bdf2c

(XEN) cr0: 8005003b   cr4: 000026f0   cr3: 001d0d20   cr2: 00000000

(XEN) ds: e021   es: e021   fs: e021   gs: 0000   ss: e021   cs: e019

(XEN) Guest stack trace from esp=c04bdf2c:

(XEN)    c0110b80 0001e019 00010082 00000000 00000061 00000000 000a7fd2 c010e805

(XEN)    00104000 f56fb000 00000000 a7fd2000 00000063 000004ef c04cbddb 00000061

...
```

----------

## andylyon

 *forall wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> I using the latest patches from http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list, compiled kernel, but when my kernel is loading I have error:
> 
> [img=http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8568/xenerrorao7.th.jpg]
> ...

 

How did you compile the kernel? you cannot use a bzImage with xen,  you must use make vmlinuz, like this:

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-xen-r2/

make vmlinuz

cp arch/x86/boot/vmlinuz /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-xen-r2

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.27-xen-r2

and then in grub.conf:

kernel /xen.gz

module /vmlinuz-2.6.27-xen-r2 root=/dev/<blah>

Andy

----------

## andylyon

 *stof wrote:*   

> I'm not definitely sure, if this is related to the kernel or if i just missed a kernel feature. Your kernel seems to run fine in the dom0 and i also got HVM running. The strange thing is: If i use your kernel for a paravirtualized domU, it doesn't start up - except if there is already a hvm domU running or a domU with an older kernel. If your kernel is the first one i try to start, it crashes. This sounds strange but i verified this multiple times.
> 
> I've also tried older 2.6.18 and 2.6.21 domU kernels. They always run fine. But i have to confess that i tried to disable as much as possible from the 2.6.27 domU kernel. So maybe it was too much cleanup.
> 
> Here some output:
> ...

 

That is very strange, I must admit I've not tested any of the kernels as the very first domU, as soon as my machine boots it starts up several windows hvms which I use for my work, sometimes I boot a pv domU but not often.

I will give it a try and let you know if I have the same problem, and if I can fix it  :Wink: , I have an idea what it might be....

Andy

----------

## andylyon

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> after testing the second release, i can say, everything runs smooth. 
> 
> does anybody know why there is no speedstepping for the dom0 available? 
> 
> power management -> CPU frequency scaling is just empty...

 

If you disable ACPI the CPU frequency scaling options reappear....... I will look into it.

Andy

----------

## trikolon

any news?

----------

## uprooter

Hello.

Im working with andy's 2.6.27 patches for a week .

It looks quite stable (I even put a fax server with direct serial access under DOMU )

however I encountered 2 problems

when starting a domU the xen console stops working after "Freeing unused kernel memory: ..."

I saw this post : http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenFaq#head-ea8b39d71e49cc16d287257de4c482f99d883097

but it doesn't seems to be the issue under gentoo since the files already exists under /dev/

second thing is that the kernel does not detect the RTC but i guess it's just my bad luck with that cheap hardware.

Any idea (on the first issue)?

----------

## trikolon

@ uprooter: i had similar problems trying to get an ubuntu domu up and running. it is working for my with a domu gentoo kernel

after almost 2 weeks of testing i can say, i dont have any problems! its stable, its fast, but:

- i would like to see cpu frequency und acpi working hand in hand

- and, i am not able to use virt-manager from any pc in the lan.. has anybody virt-manager up and running?

----------

## galahad7

Am hoping someone can give me a hand to get this ebuild installed.

I've downloaded the xen-sources-2.6.27-r2.ebuild and the xen-patches-2.6.27-4.tar.bz2 which appear earlier in this thread.

Then have

 - created /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/xen-sources and copied the files in

 - added PORTDIR_OVERLDAY=/usr/local/portage

My understanding is next thing to do is to type

```
ebuild xen-sources-2.6.27-r2.ebuild digest
```

Once I do this the system is looking for the patches at http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/xen-patches-2.6.27-4.tar.bz2 . How should the ebuild be set up so that it gets xen-patches-2.6.27-4.tar.bz2 from the local file system?

Thanks

Stephen

----------

## stof

Put the patches file into /usr/portage/distfiles.

----------

## galahad7

Ah, of course. Thanks.

----------

## andylyon

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> @ uprooter: i had similar problems trying to get an ubuntu domu up and running. it is working for my with a domu gentoo kernel
> 
> after almost 2 weeks of testing i can say, i dont have any problems! its stable, its fast, but:
> 
> - i would like to see cpu frequency und acpi working hand in hand
> ...

 

The CPU Frequency scaling kernel options are not available because dom0 does not manage the cpu frequency, Xen does!

From http://www.nabble.com/Power-Management-(cpufreq)-in-Xen-3.3-td20135782.html

"Nothing is missing except a tool.  :Smile:  /proc/cpuinfo or other linux

equivalent interfaces can't reveal cpufreq information, because

now freq scaling is controlled by Xen instead of dom0, and there's

no fixed mapping between dom0's vcpu and underlying real cpus.

In 3.3, xen does exports hypercall to query runtime cpufreq info

in libxc library, however no tool is using at the time. In post-3.3,

we actually developed a so-called 'xenpm' utility for such purpose.

We're back-porting it to xen-3.3 tree, and you should be able to

see it soon."

Regarding virt-manager, I have used it on my gentoo xen system but only briefly as I prefer CLI tools, I was able to start and stop vm's and the graphs shown in the GUI updated every few seconds, I didnt test any more than that.

andy

----------

## drescherjm

Back from vacation. Got it working. I had a few build problems related to the _dom0 method found in 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Xen

but eventually I worked them out. 

One such problem was for some reason the vmlinuz file ended up in this folder

```
/usr/src/linux/_dom0/arch/x86/boot
```

I initially thought that this would be a 32 bit kernel but indeed it is 64 bits.

```
datastore1 ~ # uname -a

Linux datastore1 2.6.27-xen-r2 #1 SMP Mon Nov 17 13:48:35 EST 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## andylyon

 *andylyon wrote:*   

>  *trikolon wrote:*   @ uprooter: i had similar problems trying to get an ubuntu domu up and running. it is working for my with a domu gentoo kernel
> 
> after almost 2 weeks of testing i can say, i dont have any problems! its stable, its fast, but:
> 
> - i would like to see cpu frequency und acpi working hand in hand
> ...

 

Having given this some thought I realize it makes no sense at all to control cpu frequency or other pm features from dom0, dom0 is not supposed to be heavily loaded and indeed its load have no correlation with the vm load at all, for example every single physical cpu could be loaded to 100% and the dom0 could be idle.

----------

## andylyon

 *uprooter wrote:*   

> Hello.
> 
> Im working with andy's 2.6.27 patches for a week .
> 
> It looks quite stable (I even put a fax server with direct serial access under DOMU )
> ...

 

did you pass console=xvc0 to the domU kernel ? I had the exact same problem until I informed the kernel of the correct console to use.

Andy

----------

## andylyon

 *andylyon wrote:*   

>  *stof wrote:*   I'm not definitely sure, if this is related to the kernel or if i just missed a kernel feature. Your kernel seems to run fine in the dom0 and i also got HVM running. The strange thing is: If i use your kernel for a paravirtualized domU, it doesn't start up - except if there is already a hvm domU running or a domU with an older kernel. If your kernel is the first one i try to start, it crashes. This sounds strange but i verified this multiple times.
> 
> I've also tried older 2.6.18 and 2.6.21 domU kernels. They always run fine. But i have to confess that i tried to disable as much as possible from the 2.6.27 domU kernel. So maybe it was too much cleanup.
> 
> Here some output:
> ...

 

I've made a little progress on this problem, I may have a fix in the next few days, sorry its taking so long but the issue exists upstream (in opensuse b3) so I its not a simple "patching gone wrong" type of problem.

Andy

----------

## drescherjm

I am having problems building the domU kernel.

```
datastore1 _domU # make

make -C /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-xen-r2 O=/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-xen-r2/_domU/.

  GEN     /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-xen-r2/_domU/Makefile

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

  Using /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-xen-r2 as source for kernel

  GEN     /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-xen-r2/_domU/Makefile

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CALL    /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-xen-r2/scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64.o

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/sched.o

  CC      kernel/panic.o

  CC      kernel/cpu.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-xen-r2/kernel/cpu.c: In function 'disable_nonboot_cpus':

/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-xen-r2/kernel/cpu.c:410: error: implicit declaration of function '_cpu_down'

make[3]: *** [kernel/cpu.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [kernel] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

----------

## trikolon

 *Quote:*   

> andylyon hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> trikolon hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> @ uprooter: i had similar problems trying to get an ubuntu domu up and running. it is working for my with a domu gentoo kernel
> ...

 

ok, i understand. so, it is good, the way it is.

have u tried the opensuse 11.1 b5 kernel? maybe they fixed some things there?

Does anybody know, how to get a working pv-grub.gz? xen-tools did not install it. here are my use flags for xen-tools-3.3.0

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/xen-tools-3.3.0  USE="api hvm pygrub screen -acm -custom-cflags -debug -doc -flask" 0 kB
```

----------

## andylyon

 *trikolon wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   andylyon hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> trikolon hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> @ uprooter: i had similar problems trying to get an ubuntu domu up and running. it is working for my with a domu gentoo kernel
> ...

 

The patches are from  kernel-source-2.6.27.4-10.2.src.rpm  which is currently the latest kernel src rpm for 11.1 beta.

 *Quote:*   

> Does anybody know, how to get a working pv-grub.gz? xen-tools did not install it. here are my use flags for xen-tools-3.3.0
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/xen-tools-3.3.0  USE="api hvm pygrub screen -acm -custom-cflags -debug -doc -flask" 0 kB
> ```
> ...

 

I had a similar problem with the stubdom tools not being built, I emailed Robert Buchholz who maintains the ebuild and he explained that the build script downloads files in the build phase and that causes problems, so stubdom and pv-grub support is disabled in the ebuild.

To get the stubdom tools I had to build from source.

Andy

----------

## andylyon

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> I am having problems building the domU kernel.
> 
> ```
> datastore1 _domU # make
> 
> ...

 

Can you put your .config somwhere I can get it? id rather you didnt post it into the forum as it takes up so much space, but i need the config to look into this problem.

Andy

----------

## andylyon

Hmm, I've just noticed that there is a new suse rpm kernel-source-2.6.27.5-2.1.src.rpm, when I first downloaded the suse kernel source rpm I got it from http://download.opensuse.org/factory/repo/src-oss/suse/src/ but when they updated to .4-10.2 the kernel-source-2.6.27.4-10.2.src.rpm was never available there (other kernel rpms were there, but no source),  but I was able to locate it in http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Kernel:/HEAD/openSUSE_Factory/src/ instead,  I assumed that the latter location was the correct place to get the latest kernel source rpm in future and I stopped checking the former, today I happened to check both folders and noticed that this time the latest version is in http://download.opensuse.org/factory/repo/src-oss/suse/src/

Anyway, I've had a quick look and as usual there are some new xen patches, and quite a lot of changes to the existing ones, including those that I had to modify to apply cleanly to vanilla 2.6.27, this release coincides nicely with gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r3.ebuild which was released yesterday, tomorrow I will update the ebuild with genpatches 5 and kernel-source-2.6.27.5-2.1.src.rpm  :Smile: 

I will test before release and include a list of my tests.

Andy

----------

## drescherjm

 *andylyon wrote:*   

> Can you put your .config somwhere I can get it? id rather you didnt post it into the forum as it takes up so much space, but i need the config to look into this problem. 

 

http://home.comcast.net/~drescherjm/domU.config

Just to refresh. The following is the error when building the domU kernel:

```
  CC      arch/x86/ia32/ia32_aout.o

  LD      arch/x86/ia32/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/sched.o

  CC      kernel/fork.o

  CC      kernel/exec_domain.o

  CC      kernel/panic.o

  CC      kernel/printk.o

  CC      kernel/cpu.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-xen-r2/kernel/cpu.c: In function 'disable_nonboot_cpus':

/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-xen-r2/kernel/cpu.c:410: error: implicit declaration of function '_cpu_down'

make[3]: *** [kernel/cpu.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [kernel] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

----------

## BlackEye

I've the same error btw  :Smile: 

edit: I was able to compile the kernel by adding 

```
CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y
```

to my config

----------

## uprooter

 *andylyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> did you pass console=xvc0 to the domU kernel ? I had the exact same problem until I informed the kernel of the correct console to use.
> 
> Andy

 

Good news:

xencons=tty  did the trick.

I also had that _cpu_down issue, i started with a fresh config and it was solved. i guess something is messed it up.

Bad news:

xen 3.3  screwed up my firewall in domU because of this bug: http://bugzilla.xensource.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1340

something is wrong with the PCI  assignment  and it gives  me the "must be co-assigned to the same guest" error.

I spent too much time googling  on this XEN crap...

----------

## bbgermany

 *uprooter wrote:*   

> Bad news:
> 
> xen 3.3  screwed up my firewall in domU because of this bug: http://bugzilla.xensource.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1340
> 
> something is wrong with the PCI  assignment  and it gives  me the "must be co-assigned to the same guest" error.
> ...

 

can you post your output of /proc/interrupts. maybe the devices are sharing the same irq.

bb

----------

## drescherjm

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> I've the same error btw 
> 
> edit: I was able to compile the kernel by adding 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks. That fixed my issue with the domU config.

----------

## uprooter

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> can you post your output of /proc/interrupts. maybe the devices are sharing the same irq.
> 
> bb

 

```

           CPU0       CPU1

  1:          0          0  Phys-irq-level     i8042

  4:        902          0  Phys-irq-level     serial

  8:          0          0  Phys-irq-level     rtc0

  9:          0          0  Phys-irq-level     acpi

 14:         55          0  Phys-irq-level     ata_piix

 15:          0          0  Phys-irq-level     ata_piix

 16:    1386017          0  Phys-irq-level     uhci_hcd:usb4, eth1

 17:   29839253          0  Phys-irq-level     eth0

 18:    7814313          0  Phys-irq-level     uhci_hcd:usb3, eth2

 19:    5271536          0  Phys-irq-level     ahci, uhci_hcd:usb2

 23:         87          0  Phys-irq-level     uhci_hcd:usb1, ehci_hcd:usb5

512:   30060425          0  Dynamic-irq-level     timer0

513:     731843          0  Dynamic-irq-level     resched0

514:          0          0  Dynamic-irq-level     callfunc0

515:       3326          0  Dynamic-irq-level     call1func0

516:      89237          0  Dynamic-irq-level     spinlock0

517:          0    1947565  Dynamic-irq-level     resched1

518:          0          0  Dynamic-irq-level     callfunc1

519:          0       3854  Dynamic-irq-level     call1func1

520:          0    1813248  Dynamic-irq-level     spinlock1

521:          0   86410560  Dynamic-irq-level     timer1

522:      29519          0  Dynamic-irq-level     xenbus

523:          0          0  Dynamic-irq-level     console

524:     606214          0  Dynamic-irq-level     blkif-backend

525:          2          0  Dynamic-irq-level     blkif-backend

526:      31718          0  Dynamic-irq-level     blkif-backend

527:    3321207          0  Dynamic-irq-level     vif13.0

528:   12323167          0  Dynamic-irq-level     vif13.1

529:    3716448          0  Dynamic-irq-level     vif13.2

530:     576489          0  Dynamic-irq-level     blkif-backend

531:      32953          0  Dynamic-irq-level     blkif-backend

532:   11355885          0  Dynamic-irq-level     vif14.0

533:      51426          0  Dynamic-irq-level     blkif-backend

534:         11          0  Dynamic-irq-level     blkif-backend

535:      51044          0  Dynamic-irq-level     vif16.0

536:     847245          0  Dynamic-irq-level     blkif-backend

537:      27734          0  Dynamic-irq-level     blkif-backend

538:    3640924          0  Dynamic-irq-level     vif17.0

539:     305655          0  Dynamic-irq-level     blkif-backend

540:      14529          0  Dynamic-irq-level     vif18.0

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

RES:     731843    1947565   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:       3326       3854   function call interrupts

```

And here's lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 Memory Controller Hub (rev c0)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 21)

0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0a:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

as you can see this machine has 3 nics. 

the 2 realteks of the same type are used by the dom0 since I couldn't pass  one of them to the domU with  pciback.hide=(0a:01.0)

----------

## bbgermany

hmm, seems i need to revive my other xen installation and try this out. i havent updated that system for years now.

bb

----------

## bbgermany

Ok, got my xen up and running again, but it seems i dont have enough recources bond to each other to check for this problem  :Sad: 

i was able to pass my pci tv tuner card to a debian 4 domU:

```

Name                                        ID   Mem VCPUs      State   Time(s)

Domain-0                                     0  1221     2     r-----   1880.3

debian.4-0                                  30   256     1     -b----     19.2

windowsxp                                   24   512     1     -b----   2382.7

herkules ~ # xm console 30

Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 debian-pristine tty1

debian-pristine login: root

Password:

Linux debian-pristine 2.6.21-xen #7 SMP Tue Oct 28 20:59:22 CET 2008 i686

The programs included with the Debian GNU/Linux system are free software;

the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the

individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.

Debian GNU/Linux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent

permitted by applicable law.

debian-pristine:~# lspci

01:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)

debian-pristine:~#

```

host pci devices:

```

herkules ~ # lspci -tv

-[0000:00]-+-00.0  nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller

           +-01.0  nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge

           +-01.1  nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus

           +-01.2  nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller

           +-02.0  nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller

           +-02.1  nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller

           +-04.0  nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller

           +-04.1  nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller

           +-06.0  nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller

           +-07.0  nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio

           +-08.0-[0000:01]----09.0  Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder

           +-09.0  nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller

           +-0a.0  nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet

           +-0b.0-[0000:02]----00.0  nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS]

           +-0c.0-[0000:03]--

           +-0d.0-[0000:04]--

           +-0e.0-[0000:05]--

           +-0f.0-[0000:06]--

           +-10.0-[0000:07]--

           +-11.0-[0000:08]--

           +-18.0  Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

           +-18.1  Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

           +-18.2  Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

           \-18.3  Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

herkules ~ #

```

bb

----------

## trikolon

any progress with the new patches andy?

----------

## andylyon

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> any progress with the new patches andy?

 

Yes, I have just uploaded 2.6.27-r4 ebuild + patches to http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list

It is kernel 2.6.27.7 (genpatches base v6) with openSUSE patches from kernel-source-2.6.27.7-6.1.src.rpm, I have tested both the 32 and 64 bit dom0 and pv domU, everything seems to work perfectly.

Andy

----------

## trikolon

great! many thanks! compiling right now..

how did you get pv domus booting? mine ones dont boot.. and xen 3.3.0 misses pygrub, doesnt it?

----------

## andylyon

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> great! many thanks! compiling right now..
> 
> how did you get pv domus booting? mine ones don't boot.. and xen 3.3.0 misses pygrub, doesnt it?

 

I don't use pvgrub, I load the kernel in the config file:

kernel = "/root/gentoovm/vmlinuz-2.6.27-xen-domU"

memory = 256

name = "gentoovm"

vif = [ 'bridge=eth0' ]

disk = ['phy:/dev/raptor/gentoovm,sda1,w']

root = "/dev/sda1 ro"

extra = "gentoo=nodevfs console=xvc0"

vcpus=2

vnc=1

Andy

----------

## Aonoa

@andylyon:

Have you tried patching vanilla 2.6.28 sources with Xen? If I wanted to do that, would you have any pointers?

I want to try current ext4 code on a domU. I know there is ext4dev support in 2.6.27, but that's not "stable" ext4 as found in 2.6.28.

Thanks for your work.  :Smile: 

----------

## andylyon

 *Heion wrote:*   

> @andylyon:
> 
> Have you tried patching vanilla 2.6.28 sources with Xen? If I wanted to do that, would you have any pointers?
> 
> I want to try current ext4 code on a domU. I know there is ext4dev support in 2.6.27, but that's not "stable" ext4 as found in 2.6.28.
> ...

 

You don't have to use my ebuild for domU, the mainline kernel has pv_ops domU support so you should be able to use vanilla 2.6.28-rc7 pv_ops dom0 is still a work in progress but domU should be fairly stable. Devices have different names and you need to choose different config options, have a look at http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenParavirtOps for instructions.

I noticed today that openSUSE has a new kernel, when I get time I will make 2.6.27-r5 ebuild which will use genpatches 7 for 2.6.27.8 and kernel-source-2.6.27.8-1.1.src.rpm for Xen patches, .8 includes a lot of ext4 fixes so perhaps it might have what you need?

It would be a massive amount of work to get the patches to apply to 2.6.28, when I make the ebuild I have to modify some of the Xen patches because the openSUSE kernel applies 800+ other patches before patches.xen and I do not include them, there are always a few Xen patches that fail and have to be amended or I have to pull patches from other sources, I would not attempt to rebase the Xen patches to a different major release.

Andy

----------

## Aonoa

 *andylyon wrote:*   

> You don't have to use my ebuild for domU, the mainline kernel has pv_ops domU support so you should be able to use vanilla 2.6.28-rc7 pv_ops dom0 is still a work in progress but domU should be fairly stable. Devices have different names and you need to choose different config options, have a look at http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenParavirtOps for instructions.

 Aha, I did not know that. This is my first time setting up a Xen box and I have not had that much time to read up on the details. 

Since the Gentoo docs on how to install Xen used xen-sources for both the dom0 and domU, I thought that was necessary.

 *Quote:*   

> I noticed today that openSUSE has a new kernel, when I get time I will make 2.6.27-r5 ebuild which will use genpatches 7 for 2.6.27.8 and kernel-source-2.6.27.8-1.1.src.rpm for Xen patches, .8 includes a lot of ext4 fixes so perhaps it might have what you need?

 Yes, that sounds awesome. I will be looking forward to testing the results of your work on this.  :Smile: 

Thanks for your quick reply.

----------

## bbgermany

Me too, since i have several issues booting the dom0 kernel on my Intel Atom system. System crashes shortly after loading 2.6.27-r2 with some xen errors which i wasnt able to copy and paste up to now.

bb

----------

## Aonoa

@andylyon:

I'm having trouble booting your sources as dom0 too.

I get an error about a kernel bug, referring to hypervisor and SMP.

If I get the same error on my next try without SMP support, I'll write it down.

----------

## _markd

I am compiling 2.6.27-r4 on a 32bit (pentium4) and a 64bit (xeon 5150) machine right now.

I got two compile issues:

On 32bit: It seems like it only compiles with CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y. Otherwise I geht this error:

```

CC      arch/x86/mm/fault.o

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:1507: Error: bad register name `%sil'

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/mm/fault.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/x86/mm] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

```

On 64bit: Compilation fails when I don't set CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION. Error is: 

```
 

CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64.o

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c: In function 'syscall_init':

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:610: error: variable 'cstar' has initializer but incomplete type

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:611: error: unknown field 'type' specified in initializer

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:611: error: 'CALLBACKTYPE_syscall32' undeclared (first use in this function)

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:611: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:611: error: for each function it appears in.)

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:611: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:611: warning: (near initialization for 'cstar')

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:612: error: unknown field 'address' specified in initializer

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:613: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:613: warning: (near initialization for 'cstar')

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:610: error: storage size of 'cstar' isn't known

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:615: error: 'CALLBACKOP_register' undeclared (first use in this function)

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:616: error: 'KERN_WARN' undeclared (first use in this function)

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:616: error: expected ')' before string constant

arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64-xen.c:610: warning: unused variable 'cstar'

make[2]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common_64.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/cpu] Error 2

```

I use the gentoo stable gcc 4.1.2 on both systems.

I can finish compilation if I set those options. On the 32bit system, this kernel won't boot. I don't get an error message - the system reboots right after the xen init is finished. 

Can't boot the kernel on the 64bit machine since it is a production system.

----------

## Aonoa

Well, I ended up on a xen-sources 2.6.18-r12 for my dom0 which boots perfectly. I'm trying to create a domU now, based on vanilla-sources 2.6.28-rc7, but it will not load. I get this error when running xm create config -c: 

```
Using config file "./config".

Error: (2, 'Invalid kernel', 'elf_xen_note_check: ERROR: Will only load images built for the generic loader or Linux images')
```

Any ideas?

EDIT: I solved it. I must be blind, I needed to select Xen guest support in the paravirtualization kernel option.

----------

## Btoo

I have been running Andy's 2.6.27-r4 Dom0 kernel for a few weeks. I can happily say no problems from the kernel, I think. 

I can not seem to get usb to pass through to an XP HVm DomU. My fix for that is a pci usb card for the XP DomU, which I will hide from the DomO if necessary.

I could not get the DVD drive to be recognized until I used 'phy:/dev/sr0,hdc:cdrom,r' in the domu config file.

  Another issue is that sometimes on startup there is no video or console after grub, like the machine just goes lala before X starts. I am not sure if this is the Xen kernel or the hardware support with any kernel combination. Regardless of which the problem goes away with a reboot. Also, it does not happen every time.

If anyone is experiencing similar problems please post about it.

This is my first attempt at Xen and so far it has been a challenge, but not impossible.

I am looking forward to the 2.6.28 kernel for the GEM support. This is needed for intel video on my Shuttle SG45H7 to run compiz.

Thanks to Andy for bringing us up to date!

----------

## drescherjm

I managed to get myself in a condition that xend will not start with 2.6.27-xen-r2. 

```
[2009-01-07 12:26:47 15821] INFO (SrvDaemon:331) Xend Daemon started

[2009-01-07 12:26:47 15821] INFO (SrvDaemon:335) Xend changeset: unavailable.

[2009-01-07 12:26:47 15821] ERROR (SrvDaemon:347) Exception starting xend ((13, 'Permission denied'))

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/xen/xend/server/SrvDaemon.py", line 339, in run

    servers = SrvServer.create()

  File "usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/xen/xend/server/SrvServer.py", line 251, in create

    root.putChild('xend', SrvRoot())

  File "usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/xen/xend/server/SrvRoot.py", line 40, in __init__

    self.get(name)

  File "usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/xen/web/SrvDir.py", line 82, in get

    val = val.getobj()

  File "usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/xen/web/SrvDir.py", line 52, in getobj

    self.obj = klassobj()

  File "usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/xen/xend/server/SrvNode.py", line 30, in __init__

    self.xn = XendNode.instance()

  File "usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/xen/xend/XendNode.py", line 752, in instance

    inst = XendNode()

  File "usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/xen/xend/XendNode.py", line 87, in __init__

    self.other_config["xen_pagesize"] = self.xeninfo_dict()["xen_pagesize"]

  File "usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/xen/xend/XendNode.py", line 741, in xeninfo_dict

    return dict(self.xeninfo())

  File "usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/xen/xend/XendNode.py", line 685, in xeninfo

    info['xen_scheduler'] = self.xenschedinfo()

  File "usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/xen/xend/XendNode.py", line 675, in xenschedinfo

    sched_id = self.xc.sched_id_get()

Error: (13, 'Permission denied')

[2009-01-07 12:26:47 15820] INFO (SrvDaemon:219) Xend exited with status 1.

```

I am not sure what caused that. It may have been upgrading python or glibc (2.9.X).

For the time being I had to move my PDC and web server to a openvz server and my postfix server is down so no more email notifications when a server goes down or when my backup system wants me to insert a new tape in the autochanger...

----------

## fr3akX

Could not compile 2.6.27-xen-r5.

```
# uname -a

Linux bart 2.6.21-xen #7 SMP Tue Jan 13 21:28:43 EET 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5405 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

 [5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-vanilla

```

make fails with:

```
  GEN     usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/process_64.o

include/asm/mach-xen/asm/hypercall_64.h: In function `xen_load_gs_index':

include/asm/mach-xen/asm/hypercall_64.h:53: warning: asm operand 3 probably doesn't match constraints

include/asm/mach-xen/asm/hypercall_64.h:53: error: impossible constraint in `asm'

include/asm/mach-xen/asm/hypercall_64.h:53: warning: '__res' might be used uninitialized in this function

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/process_64.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/x86/kernel] Error 2

```

kernel config: http://chown.lv/dom0.config

----------

## drescherjm

It may be that gcc-3.4.6 is too old to compile newer xen kernels.

I have successfully built these patched kernels with 4.2.4 and 4.3.2.

----------

## _markd

I have 2.6.27-r5 runnung on x86 and x86_64 machines for some time now without issues. I had to play around with the kernel config to make it compile though. I used gcc 4.1.2 for compilation since it's marked stable.

----------

## 2bbionic

Hello,

i was very surprised about the work here done by andylyon.

My XEn works with a Intel DQ35MP Board; unfortunately i can't boot with the acutal 2.6.27-7 kernel. The server complains about missing disks :

```
ata1: SATA link up 3.0 GPS (SStatus 123 Scontrol 300)

ata1: 00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata1: 00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error err_mask 0x4)

```

This message occurs for each of my 6 disks; and after that, kernel has panic   :Mad: 

I tried to boot like this: 

```
title XEN0-linux-2.6.27-xen-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /xen.gz

module /kernel-2.6.27-xen-r5 root=/dev/sda3 noreboot xencons=off pci=nomsi acpi=off apic=off

savedefault 2

```

but the result was the same...

Here are some additional infos: 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Integrated Graphics Control                                                                                                               ler (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at e8200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        I/O ports at 2430 [size=8]

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Memory at e8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0                                                                                                                Enable-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation MEI Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at e82a6100 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [8c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0                                                                                                                Enable-

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network Connect                                                                                                               ion (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0001

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at e8280000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at e82a4000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 2400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0                                                                                                                Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

        Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-                                                                                                               if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at 20e0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-                                                                                                               if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        I/O ports at 20c0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02) (prog-                                                                                                               if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at 20a0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog                                                                                                               -if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at e82a5c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0013

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at e82a0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0                                                                                                                Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [N                                                                                                               ormal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: e8300000-e83fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0                                                                                                                Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [N                                                                                                               ormal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: e8400000-e84fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0                                                                                                                Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 2

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [N                                                                                                               ormal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

        Memory behind bridge: e8000000-e80fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0                                                                                                                Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 3

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [N                                                                                                               ormal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: e8500000-e85fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0                                                                                                                Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [N                                                                                                               ormal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: e8600000-e86fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0                                                                                                                Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-                                                                                                               if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at 2080 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-                                                                                                               if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 2060 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-                                                                                                               if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at 2040 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog                                                                                                               -if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        Memory at e82a5800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92) (prog-if 01 [Sub                                                                                                               tractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=32

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)                                                                                                                (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        I/O ports at 2428 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 243c [size=4]

        I/O ports at 2420 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 2438 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 2020 [size=32]

        Memory at e82a5000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/4                                                                                                                Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

        Capabilities: [b0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

        Memory at e82a6000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=32]

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA13                                                                                                               3 interface (rev b2) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 in                                                                                                               terface

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 1018 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 1024 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 1010 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 1020 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 1000 [size=16]

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0                                                                                                                Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

```

I will try with different settings in kernel, hopefully awaiting some hints for fixing   :Question: 

Nevertheless - great job!

2bbionic

EDIT: Found my mistake, with this grub-container it's working: 

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel /xen.gz pci=nomsi

module /kernel-2.6.27-xen-r5 root=/dev/sda3 noreboot xencons=off

savedefault 2

```

----------

## sgao

 *_markd wrote:*   

> I have 2.6.27-r5 runnung on x86 and x86_64 machines for some time now without issues. I had to play around with the kernel config to make it compile though. I used gcc 4.1.2 for compilation since it's marked stable.

 

I am having problem compiling 2.6.27-xen-r5 kernel. Can you post your kernel config?

----------

## _markd

This is for 64 bit unprivileged domains: https://www.icg.tugraz.at/~dokter/xen-sources-2.6.27-r5-domU-64bit.config

----------

## sgao

Now I have 2.6.27-xen installed and running. However, during boot up, eth0 can't be brought up. The error says:

 *Quote:*   

> Waiting for peth0 to negotiate  link:
> 
> Error: either "local" is duplicate, or "inet6" is a garbage.

 

I am using xen/xen-tools-3.3.0.

----------

## _markd

 *Quote:*   

> Waiting for peth0 to negotiate link: 
> 
> Error: either "local" is duplicate, or "inet6" is a garbage.   
> 
> 

 

This is because the xen scripts fail to migrate your IPv6 addresses. Even if you don't use IPv6, as soon as you have support for it in the kernel, your interface gets a link-local address. You can either prevent the ipv6 module from loading or hack the xen network scripts (in /etc/xen/scripts)

hth,

----------

## 2bbionic

Yesterday, i tried to migrate a XEN-Server to this adopted kernel. Unfortunately, i have some problems with my interrupts. The server contains a PCI-NIC directed to a DOMU and a ISDN-Card connected to another DOMU  ( using XEN 3.2   :Confused:  )

With gentoo's 2.6.18 or 2.6.21, there are no problems with interrupts, everythin is working fine. The adopted kernel seems to be ok althoug, but activating the PCI-NIC in the DOMU creates a message "Disabling IRQ 16" and the server is not operable anymore - no LAN and no keyboard...

I tried to switch ACPI on or off without success and now, im in hope of some suggestions to get rid of this "interrupting problem   :Very Happy: 

Here's the output of lspci -vv with the 2.6.18-kernel:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7267

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at cfe80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at cfe40000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7267

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: cfb00000-cfbfffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7267

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7267

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        I/O ports at e880 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7267

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7267

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at e480 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7267

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at e400 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7267

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        Memory at cfe3bc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: cfc00000-cfcfffff

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7267

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7267

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7267

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <unassigned>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

        Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7267

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at e080 [size=8]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=4]

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at d880 [size=4]

        I/O ports at d800 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7267

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 267c

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]

        Memory at cfbff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Expansion ROM at cfbc0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [48] Vital Product Data <?>

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/2 Enable-

        Capabilities: [60] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [84] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT8139

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at c800 [size=256]

        Memory at cfcffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Kernel driver in use: pciback

03:01.0 Network controller: Cologne Chip Designs GmbH ISDN network controller [HFC-PCI] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Cologne Chip Designs GmbH ISDN Board

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 16, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at cc00 [disabled] [size=8]

        Memory at cfcff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 1

        Kernel driver in use: pciback

```

... output is identical in 2.6.27-xen-r5 

As you can see, the PCI-NIC and the ISDN-Card both are using pciback...

Has anyone some suggestions?

THX in advance

2bbionic

----------

## andylyon

I have used passthrough with pci and pci express devices, are you sure you selected the same passthru mode in the kernel config that you used with 2.6.18? 

I select PCI Backend Mode = Passthrough, neither virtual pci or slot worked with the devices I use (usb and nic).

Andy

----------

## 2bbionic

I only tried the Passthrough-Mode - the same as in 2.6.18. Is it worth trying the two alternatives?

2bbionic

----------

## andylyon

I doubt it, passthrough is the mode I've had most success with, strange that it doesnt work for you as I regularly use it passing a pci express usb2 and network cards to two different windows hvm's.

Are you running 64 bit Xen and dom0?

I will be releasing a new kernel next week, actually I will probably release a final 2.6.27 version and a new 2.6.29-rcX, suse Xen patches stalled at 2.6.27 for a while probably due to the merge of more pv_ops Xen into mainline, but they have resumed with xen-patches for 2.6.29 so thats the next version I will be doing. I suggest you try the new version and if you still have problems I will look into it.

Andy

----------

## 2bbionic

No, i'm using the 32bit version in  both DOM0 and DOMU. But i think, it's more a problem with the IRQs, because i can start the DOMU an initialize the card. But when there is some activity (internet connection via ADSL), there's the message "disabling interrupt 16" and that's it. 

Nevertheless, thanks for you offer to take care of my problem. I will try the new kernel (SuSe seems to be VERY fast   :Surprised:  ) as soon as it will be available.

2bbionic

----------

## trikolon

hi andy,

any news about the new ebuilds?

greets ben

----------

## andylyon

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> hi andy,
> 
> any news about the new ebuilds?
> 
> greets ben

 

I have just uploaded 2.6.29 to http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list

Tested both 32 and 64 bit dom0 and domU, but be warned it is very new.

Andy

----------

## andylyon

 *andylyon wrote:*   

>  *trikolon wrote:*   hi andy,
> 
> any news about the new ebuilds?
> 
> greets ben 
> ...

 

Uploaded 2.6.29-r1 (2.6.29.1).

Andy

----------

## 2bbionic

Hello andylyon,

i just tried the new kernel - with success   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: The issues i had with the locking system are gone and everything is working fine so far (32bit systems). One of my servers has the newest kernel (r1), the other one - the one with the hardware issues - has the older .29 release from you.

But there's one thing i noticed when a DOMU is booting. I have a lot of warnings like that: 

```
------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at drivers/firmware/dmi_scan.c:425 dmi_matches+0x99/0xa0()

dmi check: not initialized yet.

Modules linked in:

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Tainted: G        W  2.6.29-xen #1

Call Trace:

 [<c0123dd9>] warn_slowpath+0x99/0xc0

 [<c031e5d2>] xencons_tx+0x12/0x20

 [<c031ec0f>] handle_input+0x9f/0xc0

 [<c01557c4>] handle_IRQ_event+0x24/0x90

 [<c01572de>] handle_level_irq+0xde/0x140

 [<c010646c>] do_IRQ+0x3c/0x90

 [<c02d980f>] kobject_get+0xf/0x20

 [<c031b514>] evtchn_do_upcall+0xd4/0x1f0

 [<c0104932>] hypervisor_callback+0x46/0x4e

 [<c01200d8>] sys_sched_getparam+0x48/0xa0

 [<c0340639>] dmi_matches+0x99/0xa0

 [<c04d01f0>] i8042_init+0x0/0xe0

 [<c0340697>] dmi_check_system+0x17/0x50

 [<c04d0252>] i8042_init+0x62/0xe0

 [<c0102032>] _stext+0x32/0x1a0

 [<c01c97d5>] create_proc_entry+0x55/0x90

 [<c0157ce0>] register_irq_proc+0xb0/0xe0

 [<c04b85fa>] kernel_init+0x14a/0x1a0

 [<c04b84b0>] kernel_init+0x0/0x1a0

 [<c0104a53>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

---[ end trace 4eaa2a86a8e2da66 ]---

------------[ cut here ]------------

```

...in each of my DOMUs (kernels are different; 2.6.19, 2.6.21 and 2.6.29), and i don't know what's going wrong.

Nevertheless, after a few recurrences the system boots fine...

Greetings,

2bbionic

----------

## andylyon

 *2bbionic wrote:*   

> Hello andylyon,
> 
> i just tried the new kernel - with success    The issues i had with the locking system are gone and everything is working fine so far (32bit systems). One of my servers has the newest kernel (r1), the other one - the one with the hardware issues - has the older .29 release from you.
> 
> But there's one thing i noticed when a DOMU is booting. I have a lot of warnings like that: 
> ...

 

I think 2.6.29-r1 is the best one so far, I've not had a single problem with it on several different servers  :Smile: .

You can get rid of the DMI messages by enabling CONFIG_EMBEDDED (Configure standard kernel features) in General Setup, then in Processor Type and Features disable "Enable DMI Scanning".

Andy

----------

## 2bbionic

Hello,

i just compiled the -r1 kernel but there's one additional issue when i try to compile:

```
WARNING: modpost: Found 1 section mismatch(es).

To see full details build your kernel with:

'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o: In function `timer_interrupt':

(.text+0x5245): undefined reference to `__udivdi3'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Fehler 1

```

That error occurs in each machine. I see the problem with "timer_interrupt" -but i don't know which switch is corresponding to that...

2bbionic

----------

## andylyon

 *2bbionic wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> i just compiled the -r1 kernel but there's one additional issue when i try to compile:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Can you upload your .config to rapidshare or somewhere similar and I will look into this.

Andy

----------

## 2bbionic

Hello,

here's the link to .config:

http://rapidshare.com/files/220409371/config.txt.html

THX !

2bbionic

----------

## andylyon

 *2bbionic wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> here's the link to .config:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/220409371/config.txt.html
> ...

 

I take it you are trying to build a 32 bit dom0 yes?

I will need to upgrade the kernel on my 32 bit laptop before I can look into this, but I should be able to do that today.

andy

----------

## 2bbionic

Yes, it's a 32 bit kernel, DOM0 and DOMU; both with PAE.

----------

## trooper_ryan

This is my first attempt at getting Xen running and I'm struggling a bit.

I've used Andy's 2.6.29-r1 ebuild with the xen patches v2, however xen crashes on me:

http://www.stooorage.com/show/86/103027_18-04-09_2304.jpg

Any suggestions would be appreciated as I'm at my wits end.

Also, I noticed that portage has xen-3.3.0, not 3.3.1.  If you guys using more current ebuilds could you point me in the right direction?

Cheers,

trooper

----------

## andylyon

 *trooper_ryan wrote:*   

> This is my first attempt at getting Xen running and I'm struggling a bit.
> 
> I've used Andy's 2.6.29-r1 ebuild with the xen patches v2, however xen crashes on me:
> 
> http://www.stooorage.com/show/86/103027_18-04-09_2304.jpg
> ...

 

Did you select the appropriate backwards compatibility option in the kernel config for Xen 3.3.0 ? 

Its easy enough to copy the ebuild to build a newer version, I am using Xen 3.4.0-rc2, I pull the code using hg, move the .hg folder out of the source tree and then tar up the source into /usr/portage/distfiles/xen-3.4.0.tar.gz, then copy the existing ebuild to /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/xen/xen-3.4.0.ebuild , ebuild digest and emerge.

I have to use 3.4 as it has viridian support which stops smp windows from crashing.

Andy

----------

## trooper_ryan

I had a look at arch/x86/mm/hypervisor.c:391 and saw this:

```

#ifdef CONFIG_HIGHPTE

                        BUG();

#endif

```

I unset this in my kernel .config and now it boots fine.

Thanks for the tip on using more current xen source!

----------

## _Razorblade_

 *2bbionic wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> i just compiled the -r1 kernel but there's one additional issue when i try to compile:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This error is related to some optimizations gcc-4.3 does. This has been fixed several times, the current (supposed) fix is:

arch/x86/kernel/time_32-xen.c

```
 

/*

 * GCC 4.3 can turn loops over an induction variable into division. We do

 * not support arbitrary 64-bit division, and so must break the induction.

 */

#define clobber_induction_variable(v) asm ( "" : "+r" (v) )

static inline void __normalize_time(time_t *sec, s64 *nsec)

{

        while (*nsec >= NSEC_PER_SEC) {

                clobber_induction_variable(*nsec);

                (*nsec) -= NSEC_PER_SEC;

                (*sec)++;

        }

        while (*nsec < 0) {

                clobber_induction_variable(*nsec);

                (*nsec) += NSEC_PER_SEC;

                (*sec)--;

        }

}

```

But I can confirm it doesn't work on x86 (non-x86_64). Using an older gcc might be a workaround, at least it did the trick for me.

----------

## 2bbionic

Thanks _Razorblade_ ; i will give it a try with an older gcc   :Very Happy: 

2bbionic

----------

## Floppe

Hi,

I've downloaded and compiled 2.6.27-xen-r5 and it is working fine. However, I have no /dev/hvc0 and no xen console option in kernel config so I have no clue on how inittab should be to get a login prompt when running xm console domain from dom0? Everything else works, I see the boot messages and so on.

Thanks for your great work on this one. So good to have a newer kernel than 2.6.18 for guest.

// Floppe

----------

## _Razorblade_

hvc0 is only used for pv-guest support in vanilla kernels, xvc0 is what you want in your domUs on a full xen-kernel.

----------

## Floppe

Oh, that was easy  :Smile: 

Thank you!

----------

## andylyon

I have uploaded 2.6.29-r3 ebuild  which uses v5 of my xen-patches and also v5 genpatches which includes incremental patches to 2.6.29.2.

Andy

----------

## xpetex

thx   :Very Happy: 

----------

## andylyon

 *xpetex wrote:*   

> thx  

 

Just uploaded -r4 as well!

Andy

----------

## _Razorblade_

Is anyone using this kernel as dom0 and has working X?

Trying to get this going for some time now, I guess part of the problem is related to Ati not supporting 2.6.29 at all, but even with radeonhd I get a crash (blank screen no log at all) when starting up X while 2.6.29-gentoo is working fine...

----------

## andylyon

 *_Razorblade_ wrote:*   

> Is anyone using this kernel as dom0 and has working X?
> 
> Trying to get this going for some time now, I guess part of the problem is related to Ati not supporting 2.6.29 at all, but even with radeonhd I get a crash (blank screen no log at all) when starting up X while 2.6.29-gentoo is working fine...

 

I've been using nvidia binary drivers with GeForce 8600GT and Xen patched kernels for some time, when I started using Xen and posted the 2.6.25 patches I was having some problems which in the end turned out to be a faulty card, but I did briefly try a radeon card and although it worked I couldn't get dual head output working and I seem to recall it wasn't very stable either.

Nvidia linux support seems to be better than ATI... 

Andy

----------

## Elvensight

Thanks for a great work andylyon !

I was getting problems with bringing up domU(at least I thought that way), searched around for similar symptoms and found that I want to add this line below to the guest's config file 

```
extra = 'xencons=tty'
```

Gentoo's portage repo is sleeping (..again)

and this guide (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xen-guide.xml) is, umm let's say - weird and incomplete..

thx again Andy

----------

## xpetex

on my 64bit dom0 system i see the following:

Timer ISR/7: Time went backwards: delta=-49806510 delta_cpu=1310193490 shadow=2090891309269 off=548362074 processed=2091489476608 cpu_processed=2090129476608

 0: 2091479476608

 1: 2091489476608

 2: 2091479476608

 3: 2091479476608

 4: 2091479476608

 5: 2091469476608

 6: 2091479476608

 7: 2090129476608

Timer ISR/6: Time went backwards: delta=-38669109 delta_cpu=1201330891 shadow=2472903631853 off=457176675 processed=2473399476608 cpu_processed=2472159476608

 0: 2473379476608

 1: 2473389476608

 2: 2473389476608

 3: 2473389476608

 4: 2473389476608

 5: 2473389476608

 6: 2472159476608

 7: 2473389476608

SMP 32 bit domU with two vcpus....domU freezes...

any suggestions?

----------

## Spaulding

Hi! I have a question, can anyone have a patch xen + grsec for domU?

----------

## andylyon

I have uploaded ebuild + patches to http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list for 2.6.30.

Andy

----------

## amissus

Hello I'm getting following error, have anyone meet this difficulty?

emerge xen-sources

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1

 * xen-patches-2.6.30-2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * genpatches-2.6.30-2.base.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Preparing to unpack ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1/work

>>> Unpacking genpatches-2.6.30-2.base.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1/work/patches/000001

>>> Unpacking xen-patches-2.6.30-2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1/work/patches/000002

bzip2: Compressed file ends unexpectedly;

        perhaps it is corrupted?  *Possible* reason follows.

bzip2: Success

        Input file = /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1/distdir/xen-patches-2.6.30-2.tar.bz2, output file = (stdout)

It is possible that the compressed file(s) have become corrupted.

You can use the -tvv option to test integrity of such files.

You can use the `bzip2recover' program to attempt to recover

data from undamaged sections of corrupted files.

tar: This does not look like a tar archive

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

 *

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3118:  Called kernel-2_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2323:  Called unipatch '  /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.30-2.base.tar.bz2 /usr/portage/distfiles/xen-patches-2.6.30-2.tar.bz2'

 *             environment, line 3485:  Called unpack 'xen-patches-2.6.30-2.tar.bz2'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  386:  Called _unpack_tar 'bzip2'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  361:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              assert "$myfail"

 *  The die message:

 *   failure unpacking xen-patches-2.6.30-2.tar.bz2

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3118:  Called kernel-2_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2323:  Called unipatch '  /usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.30-2.base.tar.bz2 /usr/portage/distfiles/xen-patches-2.6.30-2.tar.bz2'

 *             environment, line 3485:  Called unpack 'xen-patches-2.6.30-2.tar.bz2'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  386:  Called _unpack_tar 'bzip2'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  361:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              assert "$myfail"

 *  The die message:

 *   failure unpacking xen-patches-2.6.30-2.tar.bz2

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

----------

## Floppe

Seems like your copy of xen-patches-2.6.30-2.tar.bz2 is corrupt. Try to download it again.

----------

## amissus

Yes, it was my first idea, tried few times and same results.

----------

## Floppe

Wierd. I downloaded the files after your post and tested, works for me.

----------

## amissus

Could you shortly describe procedure you have used for obtaining functional xen-sources 2.6.30 ?

----------

## Floppe

```
cd /usr/portage/distfiles

wget http://gentoo-xen-kernel.googlecode.com/files/xen-patches-2.6.30-2.tar.bz2

cd /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/xen-sources

wget http://gentoo-xen-kernel.googlecode.com/files/xen-sources-2.6.30-r1.ebuild

ebuild xen-sources-2.6.30-r1.ebuild digest

cd

emerge -auvD world
```

/usr/local/portage is my portage overlay

----------

## amissus

I used little different procedure. Tonight i try yours. Thank you.

edit:

Thanks Floppe, it is OK now. Salute to Finland.

----------

## microcosm

My kernel build halts on the following error:

 CC      drivers/xen/core/evtchn.o

drivers/xen/core/evtchn.c: In function 'unbind_from_irq':

drivers/xen/core/evtchn.c:641: error: 'struct kernel_stat' has no member named 'irqs'

make[3]: *** [drivers/xen/core/evtchn.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/xen/core] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/xen] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

I use the latest ebuild, xen-sources-2.6.30-r1, and the system is x86_64.

----------

## 2bbionic

Hello again andylyon,

today, i tried the new ebuild on C2D E8400 with 4 GB and a i7 920. Unfortunately, on both systems the same error occurs microcosm mentioned.

Both are running with xen-tools-3.4.0-r1.

I will try my own and play a little with the switches in menuconfig...

Greetings,

2bbionic

EDIT: It seems to be working with "Support sparse irq numbering "  on in "Processor type and features"   :Idea:  That was easy...it seems   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## microcosm

That option is unfortunately removed when I check Enable Xen compatible kernel.

I have googled around to get any hint on this error, found related stuff, but nothing spot on. I have toyed around with some options too, with some I get different errors earlier, so so far it's been a deadend.

----------

## 2bbionic

It seems that there are some differences between. My both systems have this switch- with XEN-enabled on, too.

----------

## microcosm

It seems the .config was wasted (bad idea to use genkernel), after a fresh start with Mr Proper it compiles!

Just as you wrote 2bbionic, the sparse option is there now.

----------

## _markd

I tried to compile the 2.6.30 sources on a 32bit machine for a domU kernel. What I got was this:

```

  LD      net/netfilter/netfilter.o

  LD [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack.o

  LD      net/netfilter/built-in.o

  LD      net/built-in.o

  LD      vmlinux.o

  MODPOST vmlinux.o

WARNING: vmlinux.o(.exit.text+0x336): Section mismatch in reference from the function evtchn_cleanup() to the variable .cpuinit.data:evtchn_cpu_nfb

The function __exit evtchn_cleanup() references

a variable __cpuinitdata evtchn_cpu_nfb.

This is often seen when error handling in the exit function

uses functionality in the init path.

The fix is often to remove the __cpuinitdata annotation of

evtchn_cpu_nfb so it may be used outside an init section.

WARNING: vmlinux.o (__xen_guest): unexpected non-allocatable section.

Did you forget to use "ax"/"aw" in a .S file?

Note that for example <linux/init.h> contains

section definitions for use in .S files.

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

ld: kernel image bigger than KERNEL_IMAGE_SIZE

ld: kernel image bigger than KERNEL_IMAGE_SIZE

ld: kernel image bigger than KERNEL_IMAGE_SIZE

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

Any hints?

----------

## microcosm

I get same warning as you, but that's it. I have an amd64 arch on the other hand.

However compiling with

```
< > Export Xen attributes in sysfs
```

checked, then it halts with following message:

```
ERROR: "xenbus_xsd_state" [drivers/xen/core/xen_sysfs.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "paddr_vmcoreinfo_xen" [drivers/xen/core/xen_sysfs.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "vmcoreinfo_size_xen" [drivers/xen/core/xen_sysfs.ko] undefined!

make[1]: *** [__modpost] Error 1

make: *** [modules] Error 2

```

Although sysfs never shows up in menuconfig, it's in the .config:

```
CONFIG_SYSFS=y
```

So it shouldn't be the lack of sysfs, right?

Not sure if anyone gets any wiser from this... but might be of use for the kernel people.

----------

## andylyon

 *microcosm wrote:*   

> I get same warning as you, but that's it. I have an amd64 arch on the other hand.
> 
> However compiling with
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I will be releasing a updated set of patches soon which will fix this issue and some other problems, please bear with me as I've recently been in hospital so not able to respond as quickly as I usually do.

andy

----------

## 2bbionic

Don't bustle ! It's a great work you are doing here !

BTW; could you explain us, how you create these patchsets and ebuilds? Perhaps, in a howto? I'm very interested in these things but had no success with it...

2bbionic

----------

## andylyon

 *2bbionic wrote:*   

> Don't bustle ! It's a great work you are doing here !
> 
> BTW; could you explain us, how you create these patchsets and ebuilds? Perhaps, in a howto? I'm very interested in these things but had no success with it...
> 
> 2bbionic

 

Of course, its very simple, Jan Beulich @ Suse does the hard work!, I just make some minor changes, I download the latest kernel-source rpm which can be found in several places , they are not always updated in sync so I just get the latest one for the version I am working on, unfortunately because the current supported openSUSE kernel version is 2.6.27 the patches are kept up to date with bleeding edge kernel.org source, so for example I had to grab 2.6.29 quickly before they moved on to 2.6.30-git1 etc, Jan recently sent me the last 2.6.30 version patches so that is what I will be using for the next release as they will soon move to 2.6.31-rc2-git7 etc.

Download the source from:

http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Kernel:/HEAD/openSUSE_Factory/src/

http://download.opensuse.org/factory/repo/src-oss/suse/src/

http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Base:/Kernel/standard/src/

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/kernel/kotd/HEAD/x86_64/

I rpm2targz the rpm and then extract patches-xen.tar.bz2 and try to apply the patches to the appropriate vanilla kernel source, there are always some failures but they are usually quite easy to fix.

I do not use all of the opensuse patches that are contained in patches-xen.tar.bz2, as some of them are for backwards compatibility, are Xen specific fixes for other opensuse kernel patches, or require patches to xen-tools, for example I believe opensuse supports adding cpu's to a linux domU by starting with for example 8 cpus, then hot unplugging all but 1, thus allowing them to be increased while the domain is running, a nice feature but I don't want to start maintaining Xen patches as well!

When I finish the next version I will post a diff output showing just how small the changes are.

Andy

----------

## trikolon

 *Quote:*   

> Of course, its very simple, Jan Beulich @ Suse does the hard work!, I just make some minor changes, I download the latest kernel-source rpm which can be found in several places , they are not always updated in sync so I just get the latest one for the version I am working on, unfortunately because the current supported openSUSE kernel version is 2.6.27 the patches are kept up to date with bleeding edge kernel.org source, so for example I had to grab 2.6.29 quickly before they moved on to 2.6.30-git1 etc, Jan recently sent me the last 2.6.30 version patches so that is what I will be using for the next release as they will soon move to 2.6.31-rc2-git7 etc.
> 
> Download the source from:
> 
> http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Kernel:/HEAD/openSUSE_Factory/src/
> ...

 

nice, but how do you figure out what the right patch-order is? thats the point where i usually mess everything up  :Wink: 

ben

----------

## andylyon

 *trikolon wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Of course, its very simple, Jan Beulich @ Suse does the hard work!, I just make some minor changes, I download the latest kernel-source rpm which can be found in several places , they are not always updated in sync so I just get the latest one for the version I am working on, unfortunately because the current supported openSUSE kernel version is 2.6.27 the patches are kept up to date with bleeding edge kernel.org source, so for example I had to grab 2.6.29 quickly before they moved on to 2.6.30-git1 etc, Jan recently sent me the last 2.6.30 version patches so that is what I will be using for the next release as they will soon move to 2.6.31-rc2-git7 etc.
> 
> Download the source from:
> 
> http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Kernel:/HEAD/openSUSE_Factory/src/
> ...

 

Oops, I forgot to explain that step, after converting the kernel source rpm to a tarball and extracting it there will be a file called series.conf which contains a full list of all of the opensuse kernel patches in the order they are applied, series.conf is used by guards which is run as part of the rpm build process, e.g.  ./guards i386 x86_64 <series.conf , but I just open the series.conf directly as it includes some info/descriptions of the patches, just make sure that you don't include patches which are commented out with # or +.

So then we have a list of the Xen patches that rpm would apply, the next step is to comment out any that were created by xen-port-patches.py from other opensuse kernel patches, there is a easy way to do that:

ubermicro patches.xen # pwd

/usr/src/suse_kernels/suse-kernel-source-2.6.30-50.1/patches.xen

ubermicro patches.xen # grep "Automatically created" * | grep "xen-port-patches.py" | grep -v "patches.kernel.org"

xen3-driver-core-misc-add-nodename-support-for-misc-devices.patch:Automatically created from "patches.suse/driver-core-misc-add-nodename-support-for-misc-devices.patch" by xen-port-patches.py

xen3-kdb-x86:Automatically created from "patches.suse/kdb-x86" by xen-port-patches.py

xen3-panic-on-io-nmi.diff:Automatically created from "patches.suse/panic-on-io-nmi.diff" by xen-port-patches.py

xen3-seccomp-disable-tsc-option:Automatically created from "patches.fixes/seccomp-disable-tsc-option" by xen-port-patches.py

xen3-stack-unwind:Automatically created from "patches.suse/stack-unwind" by xen-port-patches.py

xen3-x86-mark_rodata_rw.patch:Automatically created from "patches.suse/x86-mark_rodata_rw.patch" by xen-port-patches.py

xen3-x86_64-unwind-annotations:Automatically created from "patches.arch/x86_64-unwind-annotations" by xen-port-patches.py

None of these will work unless the corresponding patch is applied to the kernel first so I comment them out, I also open each patch and read the description as some others e.g. patches.xen/tmem are for bleeding edge features which most users don't need

I don't actually repeat this process each time a new kernel rpm is released, I just update my existing patches list, here is the one I used for the 2.6.30-r1 ebuild:

#both uml framebuffer and xen need this one.

patches.xen/add-console-use-vt

#split out patches

patches.xen/linux-2.6.19-rc1-kexec-move_segment_code-i386.patch

patches.xen/linux-2.6.19-rc1-kexec-move_segment_code-x86_64.patch

patches.xen/ipv6-no-autoconf

patches.xen/pci-guestdev

patches.xen/pci-reserve

patches.xen/sfc-driverlink

patches.xen/sfc-resource-driver

patches.xen/sfc-driverlink-conditional

patches.xen/sfc-external-sram

# bulk stuff, new files for xen

#patches.xen/tmem

patches.xen/xen3-auto-xen-arch.diff

patches.xen/xen3-auto-xen-drivers.diff

patches.xen/xen3-auto-include-xen-interface.diff

# kconfig bits for xen

patches.xen/xen3-auto-xen-kconfig.diff

# common code changes

patches.xen/xen3-auto-common.diff

patches.xen/xen3-auto-arch-x86.diff

patches.xen/xen3-auto-arch-i386.diff

patches.xen/xen3-auto-arch-x86_64.diff

# fixups due to upstream Xen parts

patches.xen/xen3-fixup-xen

patches.xen/sfc-sync-headers

patches.xen/sfc-endianness

# changes outside arch/{i386,x86_64}/xen

patches.xen/xen3-fixup-kconfig

patches.xen/xen3-fixup-common

patches.xen/xen3-fixup-arch-x86

# ports of other patches

patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.18

patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.19

patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.20

patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.21

patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.22

patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.23

patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.24

patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.25

patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.26

patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.27

patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.28

patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.29

patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.30

#patches.xen/xen3-seccomp-disable-tsc-option not required

#patches.xen/xen3-driver-core-misc-add-nodename-support-for-misc-devices.patch

#patches.xen/xen3-kdb-x86

#patches.xen/xen3-stack-unwind suse feature

#patches.xen/xen3-panic-on-io-nmi.diff

#patches.xen/xen3-x86_64-unwind-annotations

patches.xen/xen-balloon-max-target

#patches.xen/xen-modular-blktap backwards compatability old module name

#patches.xen/xen-blkback-bimodal-suse backwards compatability

#patches.xen/xen-blkif-protocol-fallback-hack backwards compatability

patches.xen/xen-blkback-cdrom

patches.xen/xen-blktap-write-barriers

patches.xen/xen-scsifront-block-timeout-update

patches.xen/xen-op-packet

patches.xen/xen-blkfront-cdrom

patches.xen/xen-sections

#patches.xen/xen-swiotlb-heuristics  caused problems on dell optiplex system, not essential

patches.xen/xen-kconfig-compat

patches.xen/xen-cpufreq-report

patches.xen/xen-staging-build

patches.xen/xen-sysdev-suspend

patches.xen/xen-ipi-per-cpu-irq

patches.xen/xen-virq-per-cpu-irq

patches.xen/xen-configurable-guest-devices

patches.xen/xen-netback-nr-irqs

patches.xen/xen-netback-notify-multi

patches.xen/xen-x86-panic-no-reboot

patches.xen/xen-x86-dcr-fallback

patches.xen/xen-x86-consistent-nmi

patches.xen/xen-x86-no-lapic

patches.xen/xen-x86-pmd-handling

patches.xen/xen-x86-bigmem

patches.xen/xen-x86-machphys-prediction

patches.xen/xen-x86-exit-mmap

patches.xen/xen-x86_64-pgd-pin

patches.xen/xen-x86_64-pgd-alloc-order

patches.xen/xen-x86_64-dump-user-pgt

patches.xen/xen-x86_64-note-init-p2m

Having made the list of patches I have a script which extracts the vanilla kernel source and attempts to apply the patches, when it fails it stops and drops to bash so that I can fix the problem manually, to give you an idea of the changes here is the diff output between the original and my updated patches:

diff -ur /mnt/fatfiler/suse_kernels/suse-kernel-source-2.6.30-50.1/patches.xen/xen3-auto-common.diff /usr/src/xen-patches/2.6.30/work/patches.xen/xen3-auto-common.diff

--- /mnt/fatfiler/suse_kernels/suse-kernel-source-2.6.30-50.1/patches.xen/xen3-auto-common.diff 2009-06-24 09:57:42.000000000 +0100

+++ /usr/src/xen-patches/2.6.30/work/patches.xen/xen3-auto-common.diff  2009-06-30 14:20:41.000000000 +0100

@@ -19,9 +19,9 @@

  obj-$(CONFIG_NUBUS)           += nubus/

  obj-y                         += macintosh/

 +obj-$(CONFIG_XEN)             += xen/

+ obj-$(CONFIG_IDE)             += ide/

  obj-$(CONFIG_SCSI)            += scsi/

  obj-$(CONFIG_ATA)             += ata/

- obj-$(CONFIG_IDE)             += ide/

 --- head-2009-06-23.orig/drivers/acpi/Makefile 2009-06-23 12:03:47.000000000 +0200

 +++ head-2009-06-23/drivers/acpi/Makefile      2009-06-23 12:28:48.000000000 +0200

 @@ -61,3 +61,6 @@ obj-$(CONFIG_ACPI_SBS)               += sbs.o

@@ -3411,8 +3411,8 @@

         1 << PG_private | 1 << PG_private_2 | \

         1 << PG_buddy   | 1 << PG_writeback | 1 << PG_reserved | \

         1 << PG_slab    | 1 << PG_swapcache | 1 << PG_active | \

--       1 << PG_waiters | __PG_UNEVICTABLE | __PG_MLOCKED)

-+       1 << PG_waiters | __PG_UNEVICTABLE | __PG_MLOCKED | __PG_XEN)

+-       __PG_UNEVICTABLE | __PG_MLOCKED)

++       __PG_UNEVICTABLE | __PG_MLOCKED | __PG_XEN)

  /*

   * Flags checked when a page is prepped for return by the page allocator.

diff -ur /mnt/fatfiler/suse_kernels/suse-kernel-source-2.6.30-50.1/patches.xen/xen3-fixup-arch-x86 /usr/src/xen-patches/2.6.30/work/patches.xen/xen3-fixup-arch-x86

--- /mnt/fatfiler/suse_kernels/suse-kernel-source-2.6.30-50.1/patches.xen/xen3-fixup-arch-x86   2009-06-24 09:57:42.000000000 +0100

+++ /usr/src/xen-patches/2.6.30/work/patches.xen/xen3-fixup-arch-x86    2009-06-30 14:36:09.000000000 +0100

@@ -2,18 +2,6 @@

 From: jbeulich@novell.com

 Patch-mainline: obsolete

---- head-2009-04-21.orig/arch/x86/kdb/kdba_bt.c        2009-04-21 10:18:50.000000000 +0200

-+++ head-2009-04-21/arch/x86/kdb/kdba_bt.c     2009-04-21 12:15:27.000000000 +0200

-@@ -3168,6 +3168,9 @@ bb_usage_mov(const struct bb_operand *sr

-           bb_is_int_reg(dst->base_rc) &&

-           full_register_dst) {

- #ifdef        CONFIG_X86_32

-+#ifndef TSS_sysenter_sp0

-+#define TSS_sysenter_sp0 SYSENTER_stack_sp0

-+#endif

-               /* mov from TSS_sysenter_sp0+offset to esp to fix up the

-                * sysenter stack, it leaves esp well defined.  mov

-                * TSS_ysenter_sp0+offset(%esp),%esp is followed by up to 5

 --- head-2009-04-21.orig/arch/x86/power/Makefile       2009-04-21 10:18:25.000000000 +0200

 +++ head-2009-04-21/arch/x86/power/Makefile    2009-04-21 12:15:27.000000000 +0200

 @@ -5,3 +5,5 @@ CFLAGS_cpu_$(BITS).o   := $(nostackp)

diff -ur /mnt/fatfiler/suse_kernels/suse-kernel-source-2.6.30-50.1/patches.xen/xen3-fixup-common /usr/src/xen-patches/2.6.30/work/patches.xen/xen3-fixup-common

--- /mnt/fatfiler/suse_kernels/suse-kernel-source-2.6.30-50.1/patches.xen/xen3-fixup-common     2009-06-24 09:57:42.000000000 +0100

+++ /usr/src/xen-patches/2.6.30/work/patches.xen/xen3-fixup-common      2009-06-30 14:33:44.000000000 +0100

@@ -310,16 +310,16 @@

 --- head-2009-06-09.orig/kernel/kexec.c        2009-06-09 15:22:27.000000000 +0200

 +++ head-2009-06-09/kernel/kexec.c     2009-06-09 15:29:19.000000000 +0200

 @@ -45,8 +45,10 @@

- #include <linux/kdb.h>

- #endif

+ #include <asm/system.h>

+ #include <asm/sections.h>

 +#ifndef CONFIG_XEN

  /* Per cpu memory for storing cpu states in case of system crash. */

  note_buf_t* crash_notes;

 +#endif

- int dump_after_notifier;

  /* vmcoreinfo stuff */

+ static unsigned char vmcoreinfo_data[VMCOREINFO_BYTES];

 @@ -1168,6 +1170,7 @@ static void final_note(u32 *buf)

        memcpy(buf, &note, sizeof(note));

  }

@@ -349,9 +349,9 @@

                return -ENOMEM;

        }

 +#endif

- #ifdef CONFIG_SYSCTL

-       register_sysctl_table(kexec_sys_table);

- #endif

+       return 0;

+ }

+ module_init(crash_notes_memory_init)

 --- head-2009-06-09.orig/mm/memory.c   2009-06-09 15:22:27.000000000 +0200

 +++ head-2009-06-09/mm/memory.c        2009-06-09 15:29:19.000000000 +0200

 @@ -811,10 +811,12 @@ static unsigned long zap_pte_range(struc

diff -ur /mnt/fatfiler/suse_kernels/suse-kernel-source-2.6.30-50.1/patches.xen/xen3-fixup-kconfig /usr/src/xen-patches/2.6.30/work/patches.xen/xen3-fixup-kconfig

--- /mnt/fatfiler/suse_kernels/suse-kernel-source-2.6.30-50.1/patches.xen/xen3-fixup-kconfig    2009-06-24 09:57:42.000000000 +0100

+++ /usr/src/xen-patches/2.6.30/work/patches.xen/xen3-fixup-kconfig     2009-06-30 14:22:35.000000000 +0100

@@ -12,17 +12,6 @@

  config ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE

        def_bool y

---- head-2009-06-09.orig/arch/x86/Kconfig.debug        2009-05-29 11:25:52.000000000 +0200

-+++ head-2009-06-09/arch/x86/Kconfig.debug     2009-06-09 15:29:14.000000000 +0200

-@@ -273,7 +273,7 @@ config OPTIMIZE_INLINING

-

- config KDB

-       bool "Built-in Kernel Debugger support"

--      depends on DEBUG_KERNEL

-+      depends on DEBUG_KERNEL && !XEN

-       select KALLSYMS

-       select KALLSYMS_ALL

-       help

 --- head-2009-06-09.orig/drivers/xen/Kconfig   2009-06-09 15:01:37.000000000 +0200

 +++ head-2009-06-09/drivers/xen/Kconfig        2009-06-09 15:29:14.000000000 +0200

 @@ -22,6 +22,9 @@ config XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST

diff -ur /mnt/fatfiler/suse_kernels/suse-kernel-source-2.6.30-50.1/patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.23 /usr/src/xen-patches/2.6.30/work/patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.23

--- /mnt/fatfiler/suse_kernels/suse-kernel-source-2.6.30-50.1/patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.23     2009-06-24 09:57:42.000000000 +0100

+++ /usr/src/xen-patches/2.6.30/work/patches.xen/xen3-patch-2.6.23      2009-06-30 14:48:04.000000000 +0100

@@ -2669,13 +2669,12 @@

          This driver implements the front-end of the Xen virtual

 --- head-2009-06-23.orig/drivers/block/Makefile        2009-06-23 09:56:31.000000000 +0200

 +++ head-2009-06-23/drivers/block/Makefile     2009-06-23 12:52:36.000000000 +0200

-@@ -34,7 +34,7 @@ obj-$(CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8)    += sx8.o

+@@ -34,6 +34,6 @@ obj-$(CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8)    += sx8.o

  obj-$(CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB)      += ub.o

  obj-$(CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD)      += hd.o

 -obj-$(CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND)     += xen-blkfront.o

 +obj-$(CONFIG_XEN_BLKFRONT)    += xen-blkfront.o

- obj-$(CONFIG_CIPHER_TWOFISH)  += loop_fish2.o

  swim_mod-objs := swim.o swim_asm.o

 --- head-2009-06-23.orig/drivers/block/xen-blkfront.c  2009-06-23 09:56:31.000000000 +0200

As you can see the changes are quite small.

Andy

----------

## Tuinslak

Hi there,

I'm getting this error:

```
  CC      drivers/xen/core/evtchn.o

drivers/xen/core/evtchn.c: In function 'unbind_from_irq':

drivers/xen/core/evtchn.c:641: error: 'struct kernel_stat' has no member named 'irqs'

make[3]: *** [drivers/xen/core/evtchn.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/xen/core] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/xen] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

four linux-2.6.30-xen-r1 #
```

Any idea?

----------

## 2bbionic

Did you read this thread. A few days ago, this problem was solved...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Tuinslak

Aight, seems like I missed that.

Kernel compiles fine now, yet I'm getting a Grub error 13 (http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuinslak/3720533708/)

My Gentoo-sources (.29) kernel works fine, so I'm guessing it has something to do with Xen. I am allowed to boot the kernel without the xen.gz kernel, right? Just to see if it boots?

My Grub.conf:

```
title tmp (2.6.30)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30 root=/dev/md3

title Xen (2.6.30)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/xen.gz console=vga

module /boot/kernel-2.6.30 root=/dev/md3 

title Gentoo (2.6.29)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29 root=/dev/md3
```

First kernel gives the error 13, the 2nd just reboots the system, without any output I can read, and the 3rd works fine.

----------

## 2bbionic

Seems, that grub can't read the kernel-file.Do you use a compressed file? Just compare the sizes and try to use an uncompressed kernel (usr/src/linux/vmlinux). And double-check the entries in grub about typos...

Greetings,

2bbionic

----------

## Tuinslak

The only compression I seem to have is gzip (so yes, it's vmlinuz file instead of bzImage file). I cannot pick bz2 or something. I can try to disable it, but that won't make a lot of difference I guess, as bz2 works fine for my normal kernel.

For some reason I can now boot using the Xen.gz kernel, but it hangs during boot

You'll have to excuse my blurry images, I've used my cell phone to take them. Basicly, it hangs at async/1

The last message: "async/1 used greatest stack depth"

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuinslak/3720354353/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuinslak/3720353783/

I've left the server on for over an hour, and it hasn't moved a bit. 

The kernel without xen.gz still gives me error 13.

kernel sizes: 

```
four boot # du -sh kern*

2.7M   kernel-2.6.29

3.2M   kernel-2.6.30
```

one being bz2, other gzip. Seem like normal sizes to me.

----------

## chair-raver

About the compilation problem of drivers/xen/core/evtchn.o:

 *2bbionic wrote:*   

> Did you read this thread. A few days ago, this problem was solved... 

 

I experienced the same problem and rechecked the problem and find, that SPARSE_IRQ is indeed missing from the .config file. After some greping I find this config option is defaulted in arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig.

However my general procedure once a new kernel comes out is, to copy the .config from the old kernel into the top level directory of the new kernel and than do a "make oldconfig". So my understanding would be, that this new config option should be picked up from the defconfig file.

I did just that for 2.6.30-xen kernel and find that SPARSE_IRQ isn't picked up from arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig. Superficially comparing the defconfig with the .config it seems, that there are a couple of more differences.

Am I operating on some false assumptions here??  How do you guys move the old configuration to a new kernel?

----------

## stof

Maybe i'm blind, but i also have the above compilation error for drivers/xen/core/evtchn.o and from the postings above i can't see any information how they fixed it. Could someone please give a hint?

Like chair-raver i copied the old .config from an older kernel. Not sure where i found that information but in some (no longer available) wiki article there was a tipp to create aliases like makeU and make0 that both use configurations in some _dom0 and _domU subdir. I copy both subdirs to the new kernel dir. Not sure if that's still a good idea though.

----------

## microcosm

 *Tuinslak wrote:*   

> Aight, seems like I missed that.
> 
> Kernel compiles fine now, yet I'm getting a Grub error 13 (http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuinslak/3720533708/)
> 
> My Gentoo-sources (.29) kernel works fine, so I'm guessing it has something to do with Xen. I am allowed to boot the kernel without the xen.gz kernel, right? Just to see if it boots?
> ...

 

Well not really, I guess the xen kernel is missing something grub expect, and is probably modified so it won't be able to run standalone. (Had the same problem until I did some catch up from the xen howto.  :Embarassed:  )

This is what xen is all about, it boots first, then loads a linux kernel (dom0) which manage and becomes the layer between the hardware and the domU's.

----------

## microcosm

 *andylyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I will be releasing a updated set of patches soon which will fix this issue and some other problems, please bear with me as I've recently been in hospital so not able to respond as quickly as I usually do.
> 
> andy

 

Recover and get well! And thanks for providing us with up2date xen kernels, it's been so frustrating to see the same xen kernel being in portage for months (even a year?)!

What hardware do you have for testing? If needed, I have access to a decent dell server that can be used for test purposes.

----------

## microcosm

 *stof wrote:*   

> Maybe i'm blind, but i also have the above compilation error for drivers/xen/core/evtchn.o and from the postings above i can't see any information how they fixed it. Could someone please give a hint?
> 
> Like chair-raver i copied the old .config from an older kernel. Not sure where i found that information but in some (no longer available) wiki article there was a tipp to create aliases like makeU and make0 that both use configurations in some _dom0 and _domU subdir. I copy both subdirs to the new kernel dir. Not sure if that's still a good idea though.

 

Nowadays you don't need to maintain 2 different sets for dom0 and domU, one kernel with the front and backend drivers is all that you need.

For the problem you encounter - I had it too after emerging the xen sources, then using genkernel --menuconfig all. I couldn't get the SPARSE IRQ option to appear when the Xen option was checked, until i did

```
make mrproper
```

and started all over.   :Crying or Very sad:  All those options to go through....

----------

## stof

 *microcosm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For the problem you encounter - I had it too after emerging the xen sources, then using genkernel --menuconfig all. I couldn't get the SPARSE IRQ option to appear when the Xen option was checked, until i did
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yeah, well that's exactly what i need to avoid. I have a running system and want to keep it up to date. It would be very annyoing if i couldn't reuse the old .config.

----------

## sgao

I am seeing this error with 2.6.30-xen-r2 ebuild:

 *Quote:*   

> arch/x86/kernel/apic/ipi-xen.c: In function ‘__send_IPI_shortcut’:
> 
> arch/x86/kernel/apic/ipi-xen.c:30: error: implicit declaration of function ‘notify_remote_via_ipi’                                                                  
> 
> make[2]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/apic/ipi.o] Error 1                                 
> ...

 

----------

## microcosm

 *sgao wrote:*   

> I am seeing this error with 2.6.30-xen-r2 ebuild:
> 
>  *Quote:*   arch/x86/kernel/apic/ipi-xen.c: In function ‘__send_IPI_shortcut’:
> 
> arch/x86/kernel/apic/ipi-xen.c:30: error: implicit declaration of function ‘notify_remote_via_ipi’                                                                  
> ...

 

Indeed there's a new ebuild, but where did you find a corresponding patch file?

----------

## sgao

http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list.

Actually 2.6.30-r2 ebuild looks for xen-patches-2.6.30-3.tar.bz2, which can't be found. So I edited 2.6.30-r2 ebuild to use xen-patches-2.6.30-2.tar.bz2 instead.

However, I am seeing the same error with 2.6.29-r4 ebuild.

----------

## andylyon

 *microcosm wrote:*   

>  *sgao wrote:*   I am seeing this error with 2.6.30-xen-r2 ebuild:
> 
>  *Quote:*   arch/x86/kernel/apic/ipi-xen.c: In function ‘__send_IPI_shortcut’:
> 
> arch/x86/kernel/apic/ipi-xen.c:30: error: implicit declaration of function ‘notify_remote_via_ipi’                                                                  
> ...

 

I was about to upload the patches file but I held back because I noticed a problem, I have now uploaded the updated patches tarball so please give it a try if you have had problems with previous 2.6.30 kernels, also if you do have problems please try starting with a blank .config, I know its a pain and I will be looking into why it makes a difference but it seems to fix many problems.

Note that James Harper's gplpv drivers do not work with kernel 2.6.30, James has given me a patch which works around the problem but I feel we still need to find the root cause and fix it as the problem happens regularly and seems to affect network performance.

The patch is:

diff -r 36221c314d54 xennet/xennet_common.c

--- a/xennet/xennet_common.c    Wed Jul 15 20:05:36 2009 +1000

+++ b/xennet/xennet_common.c    Fri Jul 17 23:53:12 2009 +1000

@@ -181,6 +181,12 @@

      return PARSE_TOO_SMALL;

          }

            }

            +

            +  if ((ULONG)XN_HDR_SIZE + pi->ip4_length > pi->total_length)

            +  {

            +    KdPrint((__DRIVER_NAME "     XN_HDR_SIZE + ip4_length (%d) > total_length (%d)\n", XN_HDR_SIZE + pi->ip4_length, pi->total_length));

            +    return PARSE_UNKNOWN_TYPE;

            +  }

              pi->tcp_length = pi->ip4_length - pi->ip4_header_length - pi->tcp_header_length;

                pi->tcp_remaining = pi->tcp_length;

Andy

----------

## microcosm

```
<M> Export Xen attributes in sysfs
```

still gives:

```
ERROR: "xenbus_xsd_state" [drivers/xen/core/xen_sysfs.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "paddr_vmcoreinfo_xen" [drivers/xen/core/xen_sysfs.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "vmcoreinfo_size_xen" [drivers/xen/core/xen_sysfs.ko] undefined!

make[1]: *** [__modpost] Error 1

make: *** [modules] Error 2
```

----------

## andylyon

 *andylyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Note that James Harper's gplpv drivers do not work with kernel 2.6.30, James has given me a patch which works around the problem but I feel we still need to find the root cause and fix it as the problem happens regularly and seems to affect network performance.
> 
> 

 

James has added code to his driver to fix the crash and log a error when xennet receives a incorrectly formatted packet from dom0 (http://xenbits.xensource.com/ext/win-pvdrivers.hg?rev/0436238bcda5), and I have found a workaround, on my system toggling receive checksum offload using ethtool -K peth0 rx off ; ethtool -K peth0 rx on , completely fixes the problem.

Please note that the fix is not included in 10.0.86 so if you do not build the drivers yourself from the source then you must run the ethtool workaround before starting a hvm with gplpv drivers, otherwise it will bugcheck in xennet.sys, whereas with the latest drivers a error will be logged like "XenNet     XN_HDR_SIZE + ip4_length (2974) > total_length (54)"

It is important to re-enable checksum offloading, if you do not then you will get poor networking performance in domU and a slightly different error will be logged "XenNet     Size Mismatch 54 (ip4_length + XN_HDR_SIZE) != 60 (total_length)", provided you disable+enable you should not get any errors, so I would like to hear about it if you do.

The problem also affects linux guests using netfront driver.

Andy

----------

## _Razorblade_

 *andylyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The problem also affects linux guests using netfront driver.
> 
> 

 

Does this apply to hvm only or also pv?

Regards,

  Razor

----------

## andylyon

 *_Razorblade_ wrote:*   

>  *andylyon wrote:*   
> 
> The problem also affects linux guests using netfront driver.
> 
>  
> ...

 

yes it affects pv guests, last week I tested on a system that uses e1000e nic driver and it did not have the problem, all my other systems use igb driver, but I've tried different versions of the igb driver and all had the problem so it looks like a interaction between the kernel and the driver.

Andy

----------

## GD

Hello... I'm also getting errors compiling xen-sources-2.6.30-r2:

```
  LD      drivers/xen/evtchn/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/xen/gntdev/built-in.o

  CC [M]  drivers/xen/gntdev/gntdev.o

  CC      drivers/xen/netback/netback.o

  CC      drivers/xen/netback/xenbus.o

  CC      drivers/xen/netback/interface.o

drivers/xen/netback/interface.c: In function 'netif_alloc':

drivers/xen/netback/interface.c:212: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'hard_start_xmit'

drivers/xen/netback/interface.c:213: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'get_stats'

drivers/xen/netback/interface.c:214: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'open'

drivers/xen/netback/interface.c:215: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'stop'

drivers/xen/netback/interface.c:216: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'change_mtu'

make[3]: *** [drivers/xen/netback/interface.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/xen/netback] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/xen] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

Is this the same as the one mentioned above? 

Any chances we get an ebuild for 2.6.31-rc5? Thanks

----------

## _Razorblade_

If I remember correctly you have to enable

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

to get this to compile. Nevertheless I havent' got this kernel booting on any of my system at all...

----------

## GD

thanks it compiled fine...

i get error: invalid magic number though immediately after selecting the kernel in grub  :Sad: 

----------

## GD

[quote="andylyon"][quote="trikolon"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Having made the list of patches I have a script which extracts the vanilla kernel source and attempts to apply the patches, when it fails it stops and drops to bash so that I can fix the problem manually, to give you an idea of the changes here is the diff output between the original and my updated patches:
> 
> Andy

 

can you post that script you're using so i can see whether i can get some patches to apply too?

thanks...

----------

## andylyon

[quote="GD"][quote="andylyon"] *trikolon wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Having made the list of patches I have a script which extracts the vanilla kernel source and attempts to apply the patches, when it fails it stops and drops to bash so that I can fix the problem manually, to give you an idea of the changes here is the diff output between the original and my updated patches:
> 
> Andy 
> ...

 

The script I use is only useful in my development environment so I am not going to post it, but I will explain the process you need to follow:

First you need to unpack the suse rpm, I usually convert it using rpm2targz then extract the contents, then there is a script you can run which will output the list of patches that would be applied by the rpm build process, it takes the architecture as an argument (x86_64 or i386/i686) and you need to pipe in the series.conf which lists all patches, then just grep for patches.xen , e.g.:

ubermicro suse-kernel-source-2.6.30-55.1 # ./guards x86_64 <series.conf  | grep patches.xen

patches.xen/add-console-use-vt

patches.xen/linux-2.6.19-rc1-kexec-move_segment_code-i386.patch

patches.xen/linux-2.6.19-rc1-kexec-move_segment_code-x86_64.patch

patches.xen/ipv6-no-autoconf

patches.xen/pci-guestdev

patches.xen/pci-reserve

patches.xen/sfc-driverlink

patches.xen/sfc-resource-driver

patches.xen/sfc-driverlink-conditional

patches.xen/sfc-external-sram

patches.xen/tmem

patches.xen/xen3-auto-xen-arch.diff

patches.xen/xen3-auto-xen-drivers.diff

patches.xen/xen3-auto-include-xen-interface.diff

patches.xen/xen3-auto-xen-kconfig.diff

patches.xen/xen3-auto-common.diff

patches.xen/xen3-auto-arch-x86.diff

<snip>

Some of the patches are required only if the kernel has already been patched, I use the following command to identify them:

grep "Automatically created from" patches.xen/* | grep -v "kernel.org"

patches.xen/xen3-driver-core-misc-add-nodename-support-for-misc-devices.patch:Automatically created from "patches.suse/driver-core-misc-add-nodename-support-for-misc-devices.patch" by xen-port-patches.py

patches.xen/xen3-kdb-x86:Automatically created from "patches.suse/kdb-x86" by xen-port-patches.py

patches.xen/xen3-panic-on-io-nmi.diff:Automatically created from "patches.suse/panic-on-io-nmi.diff" by xen-port-patches.py

patches.xen/xen3-seccomp-disable-tsc-option:Automatically created from "patches.fixes/seccomp-disable-tsc-option" by xen-port-patches.py

patches.xen/xen3-stack-unwind:Automatically created from "patches.suse/stack-unwind" by xen-port-patches.py

patches.xen/xen3-x86-mark_rodata_rw.patch:Automatically created from "patches.suse/x86-mark_rodata_rw.patch" by xen-port-patches.py

patches.xen/xen3-x86_64-unwind-annotations:Automatically created from "patches.arch/x86_64-unwind-annotations" by xen-port-patches.py

Unless you plan to include the other suse patches you should not try to apply these, having removed them I review the list and read the top of each patch to understand what it does, FYI my current list of patches to exclude for 2.6.30 is:

#patches.xen/xen3-seccomp-disable-tsc-option

#patches.xen/xen3-driver-core-misc-add-nodename-support-for-misc-devices.patch

#patches.xen/xen3-kdb-x86

#patches.xen/xen3-stack-unwind

#patches.xen/xen3-panic-on-io-nmi.diff

#patches.xen/xen3-x86_64-unwind-annotations

#patches.xen/xen-modular-blktap

#patches.xen/xen-blkback-bimodal-suse

#patches.xen/xen-blkif-protocol-fallback-hack

#patches.xen/xen-swiotlb-heuristics

Having trimmed the list it is simply a matter of applying the patches in order, some will fail but the changes required to fix are usually quite minor.

Good luck, if you have any luck with 2.6.31-rc5 please do post your results and I will upload the ebuild to the usual place, I will also try to find time to have a look at 2.6.31-rc5 myself this week.

Andy

----------

## GD

Hello all

I think I sort of made it. Most of the patches apply fine. Those that don't only need minor changes. However, even though I edited opensuse's patches whenever it was evident what changes should be made, the patches would still fail to apply properly (I have no idea why). I ended up editing kernel sources manually copying and pasting from the .rej files. I managed to get the kernel to compile (2.6.31-rc5-git3), configured for a dom0 instance.

However, I still get the same error after selecting the newly xen-enabled kernel in grub: invalid magic number.

After googling around a bit, I came across a forum post (http://www.mail-archive.com/grub-devel@gnu.org/msg05538.html) where it is mentioned that "multiboot" should be used instead of "linux" when booting a dom0 image in grub2. I tried that too, but then I get a different error: "multiboot header not found". Any ideas on where to go from here?

Thanks

----------

## andylyon

 *GD wrote:*   

> Hello all
> 
> I think I sort of made it. Most of the patches apply fine. Those that don't only need minor changes. However, even though I edited opensuse's patches whenever it was evident what changes should be made, the patches would still fail to apply properly (I have no idea why). I ended up editing kernel sources manually copying and pasting from the .rej files. I managed to get the kernel to compile (2.6.31-rc5-git3), configured for a dom0 instance.
> 
> However, I still get the same error after selecting the newly xen-enabled kernel in grub: invalid magic number.
> ...

 

When you say fail, what error did you get? if it was malformed patch then you need to edit the patch header, if you read up on the patch/diff format you should be able to figure it out.

invalid magic number.. what does this return: file <kernel>, e.g.  file /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.29-xen-r4 

/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.29-xen-r4: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Tue Jul 28 12:10:04 2009, max compression

Andy

----------

## GD

 *andylyon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When you say fail, what error did you get? if it was malformed patch then you need to edit the patch header, if you read up on the patch/diff format you should be able to figure it out.
> 
> invalid magic number.. what does this return: file <kernel>, e.g.  file /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.29-xen-r4 
> ...

 

I get errors like "1 out of 4 HUNKS failed" and here is an example from a .rej file:

```
***************

*** 388,393 ****

  config X86_TSC

         def_bool y

         depends on ((MWINCHIP3D || MCRUSOE || MEFFICEON || MCYRIXIII || MK7 || MK6 || MPENTIUM4 || MPENTIUMM || MPENTIUMIII || MPENTIUMII || M686 || M586MMX || M586TSC || MK8 || MVIAC3_2 || MVIAC7 || MGEODEGX1 || MGEODE_LX || MCORE2 || MATOM) && !X86_NUMAQ) || X86_64

  config X86_CMPXCHG64

         def_bool y

--- 388,394 ----

  config X86_TSC

         def_bool y

         depends on ((MWINCHIP3D || MCRUSOE || MEFFICEON || MCYRIXIII || MK7 || MK6 || MPENTIUM4 || MPENTIUMM || MPENTIUMIII || MPENTIUMII || M686 || M586MMX || M586TSC || MK8 || MVIAC3_2 || MVIAC7 || MGEODEGX1 || MGEODE_LX || MCORE2 || MATOM) && !X86_NUMAQ) || X86_64

+       depends on !XEN

  config X86_CMPXCHG64

         def_bool y[/quote]
```

Anyway I finally overcame the grub2 problem. It seems the proper syntax for xen dom0 when booting via grub2 is:

```
menuentry "Gentoo Linux - Xen" {

    set root=(hd0,1)

    multiboot /xen-3.4.1.gz dom0_mem=1024M

    module /kernel-2.6.31-xen root=/dev/sda2

}
```

Dom0 is up now... Let's see if I can manage to boot a guest OS

----------

## Chuck Dand

Just noticed that on http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list the 2.6.30 patches/ebuild are marked very obviously as buggy, I've got a test machine running this right now and in the process of building another. Can I ask why they've been marked as buggy? I've not had any problems with them, scanned through this thread and couldn't see anything mentioning this version in particular.

Kind regards.

-- 

Chuck Dand

----------

## trikolon

On the Xen Users Mailinglist are a lot o people having problems with version 30. in my personal case, as long as i use it with amd64 30 is working without any problems. on x86 i get a lot of errors, even kernel panics with this version. so andy mentioned somewhere that he would suggest using version 29 because it is working much more stable.

ben

----------

## Chuck Dand

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> as long as i use it with amd64 30 is working without any problems.

 

That's what I've been using it on so I guess that's why I've not been having any problems.

Just for my own peace of mind, when using a kernel built from these 2.6.30 sources I'm getting the following notices on bootup.

"platform microcode: firmware: requesting amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin"

I'm presuming this isn't specifically related to the patches that andylyon has applied but can anyone advise me as to how to get this sorted? The suggestions I've seen recommend putting a file obtained from http://www.amd64.org/support/microcode.html in /etc/firmware or /lib/firmware but despite where I've put it, still no success. I guess what I'd like to know is that this modified kernel source isn't looking anywhere strange or if this is something that isn't working in this kernel source?

Kind regards.

-- 

Chuck

----------

## _Razorblade_

Even in dom0 you only have access to a vcpu, so I think you cannot use microcode updates from dom0. So if you want to get rid of the error message unselect the kernel option for microcode updates.

----------

## _Razorblade_

 *GD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anyway I finally overcame the grub2 problem. It seems the proper syntax for xen dom0 when booting via grub2 is:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Does this actually work for you? I also started to fiddle around with grub2 and found that the root= statement on a module line is not being passed through (in this case to the linux kernel) while using multiboot. Have you embedded the path to the root filesystem or did you patch grub2?

Razor

----------

## GD

 *_Razorblade_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does this actually work for you? I also started to fiddle around with grub2 and found that the root= statement on a module line is not being passed through (in this case to the linux kernel) while using multiboot. Have you embedded the path to the root filesystem or did you patch grub2?
> 
> Razor

 

Well it seems to be working although i'm not really sure what the symptoms would be if it weren't... I haven't patched grub or anything although I am using a live ebuild for it...

What do you mean by embedding the path to the root filesystem? Is there such an option in the kernel config?

----------

## xpetex

hi,

the current pvops tree runs fine on my machines...i will provide daily tarballs for the lazy ones...

http://x17.eu/xen/

http://x17.eu/xen/linux-2.6.31_pvops-xen-rebase.master.tree-2009-08-20.tar.bz2

http://x17.eu/xen/linux-2.6.31_pvops-xen-rebase.master.tree-2009-08-20.tar.bz2.md5

repo is:

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/jeremy/xen.git;a=summary

-

xpetex

----------

## trikolon

hi, great work!

do you know when will pci passthrough will be available on the pv_ops kernel?

greets ben

----------

## microcosm

 *Chuck Dand wrote:*   

>  *trikolon wrote:*   as long as i use it with amd64 30 is working without any problems. 
> 
> That's what I've been using it on so I guess that's why I've not been having any problems.
> 
> Just for my own peace of mind, when using a kernel built from these 2.6.30 sources I'm getting the following notices on bootup.
> ...

 

I suggest you visit the following link

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_Microcode

and that you set the microcode as a module, otherwise it will bug you every startup. (That's what it did for me)

/Mikael

----------

## Floppe

Hi!

I've some issues with xen-sources-2.6.29-r4. I've been running with this version for many months now with no problems until now.

I did install a mail server as domU a couple a weeks ago and it seems like Courier-IMAP goes into a horror loop making duplicates of emails when someone copies a large set (about 10 or more) of emails between folders. I tested the 2.6.18 kernel and everything works great so it seems to be related to the kernel version. I do not want to run 2.6.18 as it's very old.

Any ideas or new releases I can test?

Config file at http://pastebin.ca/1541318

EDIT: Courier-IMAP works if I disable custom keywords when using newer xen kernels, wonder why.

// FloppeLast edited by Floppe on Wed Sep 02, 2009 10:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nossie

Can someone tell me what pvops stands for, and how is a pvops xen kernel different from a normal xen kernel?

thanks.

----------

## Scorpion265

 *Nossie wrote:*   

> Can someone tell me what pvops stands for, and how is a pvops xen kernel different from a normal xen kernel?
> 
> thanks.

 

Quote from here

pv_ops itself is a set of hooks in the kernel so that support for running on different hypervisors can be cleanly added to the kernel, with the added bonus that the kernel can detect at runtime which hypervisor it is running on and adapt itself accordingly. This means that, in the long run, Xen support should be more akin to a device driver than a huge fork of the kernel.

----------

## gaima

Hey guys,

Does anyone happen to have the latest 2.6.27 Xen patches lying around?

I got 2.6.27-1 from rapidshare, and after a minor change of one hunk of fs/aio.c it applied and built. But I've seen reference to 2.6.27-4 that was posted to the google code repository, which isn't available anymore.

Basically a Xen patched 2.6.29 isn't buildable by gcc 3.4.6 (the stable version available to hardened) due to some asm stuff I don't even vaguely understand, so I need to stick with something slightly older.

Thanks

Mike

----------

## trikolon

one way would be to download the latest kernel sources incl patches from here http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Kernel:/SL111_BRANCH/openSUSE_11.1/src/ and extract them as andy mentioned in this post...

----------

## vr13

hi,

i'm trying to migrate existing xen gentoo installation to rebased 2.6.29-xen. dom0 seems to work: at least for two weeks the server using xen 3.4.1 and 2.6.29-r4-xen0 works stable. at this time it runs 2 heavily loaded PV domains and 1 win hvm domain with PV drivers (used mostly for fun)

existing domUs were built using sys-kernel/xen-sourses-2.6.21 (from portage). when starting freshly built domU kernlel built using 2.6.29-xen it crashes immediately

here is domU conlose output: http://pastebin.com/m7263b966

this is domU kernel config: http://pastebin.com/d281b7705

any ideas how to make it working?

* update: solved with deconfiguration of HIGHPTE parameter. domU has started up and seems to work. anyway there are number of issues with domU. and a question remains:

has anyone succeded with self-created 2.6.29 domU?

----------

## andylyon

I have uploaded 2.6.31 patches and ebuild to http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list

Very few changes were required and opensuse will be using 2.6.31 as a distro release kernel , so this version should work well and be supported for longer than the other versions.

Tested on x86_64 as dom0 and domU, hvm guest also tested but no 32 bit testing done yet.

Good luck  :Smile: .

Andy

----------

## 2bbionic

Hi,

ich just tried the new patchset on a 32bit-system with  i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6. The following error occurs:

```
 CC [M]  arch/x86/kernel/microcode_core.o

arch/x86/kernel/microcode_core-xen.c: In function `microcode_write':

arch/x86/kernel/microcode_core-xen.c:100: Fehler: »totalram_pages« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

arch/x86/kernel/microcode_core-xen.c:100: Fehler: (Jeder nicht deklarierte Bezeichner wird nur einmal aufgeführt

arch/x86/kernel/microcode_core-xen.c:100: Fehler: für jede Funktion in der er auftritt.)

make[2]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/microcode_core.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel] Fehler 2

make: *** [arch/x86] Fehler 2

```

Deactivating the microcode update helped to compile successfully. It seem's there's missed something....

2bbionic

EDIT: Booting the kernel end to a kernel panic in smp-related stuff...

----------

## andylyon

 *2bbionic wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich just tried the new patchset on a 32bit-system with  i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6. The following error occurs:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The microcode problem is easily fixed (Thanks to Bruce Edge), the following patch fixes the compile error and looks correct so it will be included in my next release or merged upstream.

diff -Naur arch/x86/kernel/microcode_core-xen.c.orig

arch/x86/kernel/microcode_core-xen.c

--- arch/x86/kernel/microcode_core-xen.c.orig   2009-10-14

10:45:42.000000000 -0700

+++ arch/x86/kernel/microcode_core-xen.c        2009-10-14

10:44:30.000000000 -0700

@@ -34,7 +34,7 @@

 #include <linux/firmware.h>

 #include <linux/uaccess.h>

 #include <linux/vmalloc.h>

-

+#include <linux/swap.h>

 #include <asm/microcode.h>

 #include <asm/processor.h>

EDIT: microcode problem caused by me including the Xen part of a suse patch which is not required, next release will not have the patch so this problem will not happen.

I have tested 32 bit domU with two vcpu's and had no problems at all, I will try to test 32 bit dom0 but I don't actually have a 32 bit xen box here, only my laptop runs 32 bit linux and I've left it at home.

Andy

----------

## babydoe

I'm struggling trying to get 2.6.29-r4 dom0 compiled with gcc 3.4.6 (any flawors) on x86_64, it compiles fine with any flawors of gcc 4.3.4 (vanilla,hardenednopie,gentoo).

After going through this forum post i'm not sure if anyone got a dom0 compiled with gcc 3.4.6 on x86_64, can someone confirm (or deny) that it is possible to get it up and running with 3.4.6 ?

If yes, what do i need to do (except disabling xen ) ?

If this is not the case, can you confirm that any successful compilation here was done with 4.3.4 and that this is THE compiler to use ?

Much Kudos to Andy for the great job done bringing gentoo-xen out of the middle age  :Wink:  ... tu

----------

## andylyon

 *babydoe wrote:*   

> I'm struggling trying to get 2.6.29-r4 dom0 compiled with gcc 3.4.6 (any flawors) on x86_64, it compiles fine with any flawors of gcc 4.3.4 (vanilla,hardenednopie,gentoo).
> 
> After going through this forum post i'm not sure if anyone got a dom0 compiled with gcc 3.4.6 on x86_64, can someone confirm (or deny) that it is possible to get it up and running with 3.4.6 ?
> 
> If yes, what do i need to do (except disabling xen ) ?
> ...

 

Kudos really must go to Jan Beulich as he does the hard work of forward porting the Xen patches, the changes I make to rebase the patches for vanilla are extremely minor, the total diff between the original Opensuse patches and my version is only 6k while the patches themselves total 9.7mb!

Anyway.. gcc -v returns v4.1.2 on both of my Gentoo systems, although I've just noticed my main system has 4.3.4 as well and test box also has 4.3.2, but both use 4.1.2 by default, gcc has been upgraded by portage but I'm in no rush to switch from 4.1.2, I stick to stable packages for gcc  :Smile: .

Andy

----------

## andylyon

I have uploaded xen-sources-2.6.31-r7.ebuild and 2.6.31 xen patches v7 (rebased patches.xen from opensuse kotd kernel-source-2.6.31.5-0.0.3.04f1d62.src.rpm)

32 bit dom0 is untested but all other dom0/domU archs tested and working.

Andy

----------

## elilindner

Hi,

Firstly thanks for the excellent patches, I have compiled using latest ebuild on AMD64 2.6.31-r7 successfully.

I'm having a little problem getting the xen power management to function. What are the specific config's I need to enable in order to get it working? As soon as I select xen Dom0 in processor setup, the cpu freq menu is empty.

Thanks for any help.

----------

## andylyon

 *elilindner wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Firstly thanks for the excellent patches, I have compiled using latest ebuild on AMD64 2.6.31-r7 successfully.
> 
> I'm having a little problem getting the xen power management to function. What are the specific config's I need to enable in order to get it working? As soon as I select xen Dom0 in processor setup, the cpu freq menu is empty.
> ...

 

Have you looked at http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/xenpm ?

Andy

----------

## Scorpion265

Has anyone else had issues with the 2.6.31 kernel having a kernel panic when invoking heavy CPU usage? I seem to be having issues when I run an emerge command. Doesn't happen with the 2.6.29 kernel.

----------

## andylyon

 *Scorpion265 wrote:*   

> Has anyone else had issues with the 2.6.31 kernel having a kernel panic when invoking heavy CPU usage? I seem to be having issues when I run an emerge command. Doesn't happen with the 2.6.29 kernel.

 

Yes I'm afraid I've had that issue too, 2.6.31.5 ran perfectly for over 48 hours uptime under quite heavy load then suddenly crashed with a null pointer dereference error, is that the same error that you got?

Was you kernel tainted with any binary drivers at the time that it crashed?

I am waiting for 2.6.31.6 to be released then I will test again, the errors I've had are similar to some bug reports I've read for vanilla (non xen) 2.6.31.5, possible fixes were posted but as the problem is hard to replicate and I am on holiday this week I've not been able to properly test them yet.

If .6 does not solve the problem I plan to test openSUSE 11.2 as I can then get help from Jan if the kernel still crashes.

2.6.29 seems to be the best so far.... I've not had a single crash nor has anybody else reported any with that version.

Andy

----------

## Scorpion265

Yes, that's exactly the same issue that I had. I agree, the 29 kernel is very stable, no issues with it so far.

Edit: I did not see any issues with modules. Have a good holiday! If you need any other ancillary testing of anything new, just let me know. I have a test server I use to validate any changes before pushing to my remote hosted servers.

----------

## andylyon

I have uploaded new patches and ebuild for 2.6.31 to http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list

You should find that this version is much more stable.

Andy

----------

## PinkFreud

 *andylyon wrote:*   

> I have uploaded new patches and ebuild for 2.6.31 to http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list
> 
> You should find that this version is much more stable.
> 
> Andy

 

Andy, these patches still break sysfs support:

```

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 2406 modules

ERROR: "xenbus_xsd_state" [drivers/xen/core/xen_sysfs.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "vmcoreinfo_size_xen" [drivers/xen/core/xen_sysfs.ko] undefined!

ERROR: "paddr_vmcoreinfo_xen" [drivers/xen/core/xen_sysfs.ko] undefined!

WARNING: modpost: Found 3 section mismatch(es).

To see full details build your kernel with:

'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'

make[2]: *** [__modpost] Error 1

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

```

Unfortunately, running this kernel without sysfs support generates complaints like:

```

# xm list

WARING!  Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!

Name                                        ID   Mem VCPUs      State   Time(s)

Domain-0                                     0  3505     4     r-----    135.1

```

I'm also having difficulty booting a domU which starts fine in an older dom0 kernel - I'm not sure if this is related to the borked sysfs support or something else, though.  The domU never boots, and xen eventually gives up trying to start it:

```

# xm create debian-ldap1

WARING!  Can't find hypervisor information in sysfs!

Using config file "/etc/xen/debian-ldap1".

Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.

```

Any ideas on what I can do to convince sysfs to work?  I'm hoping that a working sysfs will let me see working domUs as well.

In other news, I just noticed that 'Warning' is misspelled as 'Waring'.  This is from the kernel or the Xen utils itself, and not my typo.  :)

Thanks!

----------

## PinkFreud

 *PinkFreud wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Andy, these patches still break sysfs support:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Resolved.  Enabling sysfs works if you compile it in, rather than making it a module.  Apparently, module support is broken.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm also having difficulty booting a domU which starts fine in an older dom0 kernel - I'm not sure if this is related to the borked sysfs support or something else, though.  The domU never boots, and xen eventually gives up trying to start it:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Er, nevermind on this one.  Silly me compiled everything else as modules, and then failed to make sure those modules were actually loaded.  When I load the appropriate xen modules, it magically works.  :)

----------

## andylyon

 *PinkFreud wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In other news, I just noticed that 'Warning' is misspelled as 'Waring'.  This is from the kernel or the Xen utils itself, and not my typo.  
> 
> Thanks!

 

What version of Xen are you running? I think the misspelling has already been corrected as I cannot find that string nor the substring "find hypervisor information in" in either the Xen source or the 2.6.31 kernel source tree.

 *PinkFreud wrote:*   

> Er, nevermind on this one. Silly me compiled everything else as modules, and then failed to make sure those modules were actually loaded. When I load the appropriate xen modules, it magically works. 

 

Pleased you fixed the module issues, I had similar problems myself and I remember it was not immediately obvious what was wrong when the right modules were not loaded.

Andy

----------

## PinkFreud

 *andylyon wrote:*   

>  *PinkFreud wrote:*   
> 
> In other news, I just noticed that 'Warning' is misspelled as 'Waring'.  This is from the kernel or the Xen utils itself, and not my typo.  :)
> 
> Thanks! 
> ...

 

Version 3.2.0, under Debian.  Looks like the offending spelling is in /usr/lib/xen-common/bin/xen-utils-version - amusingly enough, the typo appears multiple times throughout the script.

I don't know if that script is specific to the Debian Xen packages, or if it's a part of Xen itself.  In either case, it's not an issue - it was just amusing to note.

----------

## andylyon

Just uploaded xen-patches-2.6.31-10.tar.bz2 and    xen-sources-2.6.31-r10.ebuild  to http://code.google.com/p/gentoo-xen-kernel/downloads/list which has 2 small fixes for suspend which fixes xen save/restore.

Andy

----------

## drescherjm

BTW two xen ebuilds hit portage today. It looks like the versions are from this thread.

----------

## dreamdreams

I saw 

kernel-xen-2.6.32.3-0.0.27.732e7c9.x86_64.rpm

kernel-xen-base-2.6.32.3-0.0.27.732e7c9.x86_64.rpm

from suse's ftp site

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/kernel/kotd/HEAD/x86_64/

But neither of these two can be unpacked. RPM reports bad magic. Wierd. Any idea?

----------

## Mathijs

Are the ebuilds in portage the same as these?

I have a networking problem, are there any modules outside the XEN area of the kernel that i might be missing?

----------

## Mathijs

My former problems are solved and these kernels compile fine.

Only problem i get, is when i use the xen console.

When i start a domain with -c i see everything come by until starting local [ok], then i get no login prompt.

i have the console=xvc0 in my domU config.

When i boot the domU with an old kernel, i get a login prompt so it should not be the domain.

Update: I worked around the problem by adding extra = "xencons=tty1 console=xvc0" together in the domU config.

However, i still think it is strange this is necessary, because with an old kernel it does work out of the box.

Does anyone have any idea what will be causing this?

----------

## _Razorblade_

I'm having problem with 2.6.31-xen-r1 with pcifront. When passing through a nic I get an oops when loading the nic module in the guest:

```

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: r8169 0000:07:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: kernel BUG at drivers/xen/core/evtchn.c:1714!

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: last sysfs file: /sys/block/xvda1/removable

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: Modules linked in: r8169(+) mii

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel:

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: Pid: 377, comm: modprobe Not tainted (2.6.31-xen-r10 #3)

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: EIP: 0061:[<c0307054>] EFLAGS: 00010212 CPU: 0

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: EIP is at evtchn_register_pirq+0x54/0x60

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: EAX: 00000011 EBX: 00000011 ECX: 00000000 EDX: c048ca40

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: ESI: 00000045 EDI: ecd6dec8 EBP: ecd6dc00 ESP: ec68ddd4

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 0033 SS: 0069

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: Process modprobe (pid: 377, ti=ec68c000 task=ec407c00 task.ti=ec68c000)

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: Stack:

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: ecd6dec8 ecd6dc00 c0327e53 ec68dde7 11d6dec8 ecd6dc00 c0329364 ecd6dc00

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: <0> c02d7ce2 00000045 00000300 c02d7d83 ecd6dc58 ec569000 ecd6dc00 ec569340

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: <0> eda7c47e eda7d720 eda7db11 eda7db17 c01c6290 c1ba5204 ec4fbc80 ec82c19c

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: Call Trace:

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c0327e53>] ? pcifront_enable_irq+0x33/0x50

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c0329364>] ? pcibios_enable_device+0x14/0x20

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c02d7ce2>] ? do_pci_enable_device+0x22/0x50

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c02d7d83>] ? __pci_enable_device_flags+0x73/0x90

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<eda7c47e>] ? rtl8169_init_one+0xfe/0x9c9 [r8169]

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c01c6290>] ? sysfs_ilookup_test+0x0/0x10

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c01904dd>] ? iput+0x1d/0x50

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c01c6fb8>] ? sysfs_addrm_finish+0x38/0x280

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c01c680b>] ? sysfs_addrm_start+0x5b/0xb0

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c02d8bbb>] ? local_pci_probe+0xb/0x10

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c02d9449>] ? pci_device_probe+0x69/0x90

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c030155d>] ? driver_probe_device+0x7d/0x180

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c02d8c78>] ? pci_match_device+0x18/0x100

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c03016d9>] ? __driver_attach+0x79/0x80

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c02d9380>] ? pci_device_remove+0x0/0x40

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c0300e99>] ? bus_for_each_dev+0x49/0x70

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c02d9380>] ? pci_device_remove+0x0/0x40

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c03013f6>] ? driver_attach+0x16/0x20

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c0301660>] ? __driver_attach+0x0/0x80

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c030086f>] ? bus_add_driver+0x1af/0x250

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c02d9380>] ? pci_device_remove+0x0/0x40

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c0301957>] ? driver_register+0x67/0x150

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c02d983d>] ? __pci_register_driver+0x3d/0xb0

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<eda82000>] ? rtl8169_init_module+0x0/0x14 [r8169]

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c010203e>] ? do_one_initcall+0x2e/0x1b0

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c014d152>] ? sys_init_module+0xb2/0x1f0

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c017dc21>] ? sys_read+0x41/0x80

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: [<c010446d>] ? syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: Code: 04 24 ff 0b 44 c0 c1 e0 0c b9 50 0d 15 c0 0d 00 00 00 10 ba 00 8d 4a c0 89 04 dd e0 63 60 c0 89 d8 e8 a1 9f e4 ff 83 c4 04 5b c3 <0f> 0b eb fe 90 8d b4 26 00 00 00 00 56 89 d6 53 bb 10 00 00 00

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: EIP: [<c0307054>] evtchn_register_pirq+0x54/0x60 SS:ESP 0069:ec68ddd4

Jan 22 14:55:59 vdr kernel: ---[ end trace 7a1dea61bdbe354f ]---

```

This was working fine with 2.6.29-r4 (which turns out to be the most stable xen kernel I ever ran).

domU is gentoo x86-SMP, dom0 and xen are x86_64-SMP

Anyone else seen this?

I was going to give pvops another shot after that, but that wouldn't even compile with pcifront enabled...

----------

## 2bbionic

I have a problem, too with the actual 2.6.31-xen-r10. I tried some different kernel configs, but eacht time, i try to boot this kernel, i get the following oops:

Warning: at kernel/smp.c:369 smp_call_function_many

Hardware name:

Modules linkes in:

Pid: 0, comm:swapper Not tainted 2.6.31-xen-r10 #3

Call trace 

....

Console colour VGA 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

I wrote this down from a picture i shot from monitor, because i don't know how to save this message...

If you need more info about the kernel trace, please let me know.

The system is a x86 with a  E8400 C2D an 4 GB RAM

I anybody outthere could help me   :Question: 

Thanks,

2bbionic

----------

## _Razorblade_

Was this with a UP or SMP kernel?

I also noticed even more problems then the module failing when I run UP instead of SMP...

----------

## 2bbionic

It's a SMP kernel:

```

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_NO_TSS=y

CONFIG_X86_NO_IDT=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

```

```

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=16

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

```

```

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

CONFIG_X86_XEN=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPU_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PAE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set
```

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x2000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

----------

## Mathijs

I also just found out that a domU with these kernels cannot be migrated.

I also found the reason why:

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.32.2 has patches for save/restore, which also affects live
> 
> migration. So 2.6.32.2 should work, while older 2.6.31./2.6.32.x kernels
> 
> will fail.

 

Update: Confirmed, with vanilla 2.6.32.3 live migration works, only i have no console again.

But that is something for tomorrow.

This is good to read.

Adding "h0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L 9600 hvc0 linux" to the domU's /etc/inittab made it work with no extra line needed in the domU config file.

Of course hvc0 needs to be added to /etc/securetty too.

----------

## _Razorblade_

You're mixing pvops with a xen-rebased kernel.

For an overview have a look here http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenDom0Kernels

----------

## Mathijs

True, because until now i see no other solution.

You do?

----------

## Scorpion265

Did you get your updates into portage?

----------

## Scorpion265

Also, since we're all xen users... has anyone had any problems upgrading glibc? My issue here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6168649.html#6168649

it only happens in the domUs. dom0 built glibc fine.

----------

## meyerm

Hi,

first let me say a big thank you for providing newer xen-kernels for Gentoo. I'll wait for a 2.6.32-version (since it is said this will be supported longer and stabilized by Suse and Redhat) before trying to go productive but am toying around with your current kernels at the moment.

Just to add for those who had problems with 2.6.31-xen-r10: I experienced the crashes under load, too. Now with 2.6.31-xen-r11 the problems seem to be gone. I just started a "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null" on each CPU and will let it run at least over the night to be really sure. For now it already runs for ca. 2 hours stable.

----------

## andylyon

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> first let me say a big thank you for providing newer xen-kernels for Gentoo. I'll wait for a 2.6.32-version (since it is said this will be supported longer and stabilized by Suse and Redhat) before trying to go productive but am toying around with your current kernels at the moment.

 

2.6.31 is the kernel used for openSUSE 11.2 so it will be supported for a while longer, but you are right that .32 will be the longest supported as it is used for SLE11SP1, next week I will rebase the 2.6.32 patches and upload a ebuild.

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Just to add for those who had problems with 2.6.31-xen-r10: I experienced the crashes under load, too. Now with 2.6.31-xen-r11 the problems seem to be gone. I just started a "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null" on each CPU and will let it run at least over the night to be really sure. For now it already runs for ca. 2 hours stable.

 

I've not had any crashes with -r10, but yes -r11 should be very good now, I am running it on several production systems and I've had no problems at all.

Andy

----------

## meyerm

 *andylyon wrote:*   

> 2.6.31 is the kernel used for openSUSE 11.2 so it will be supported for a while longer, but you are right that .32 will be the longest supported as it is used for SLE11SP1, next week I will rebase the 2.6.32 patches and upload a ebuild.

 

Great!

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Just to add for those who had problems with 2.6.31-xen-r10: I experienced the crashes under load, too. Now with 2.6.31-xen-r11 the problems seem to be gone. I just started a "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null" on each CPU and will let it run at least over the night to be really sure. For now it already runs for ca. 2 hours stable.

 

I just reached the 24h runtime. I guess, I'll now switch the default entry in grub from 2.6.29 to the 2.6.31-r11.

----------

## Mathijs

I just tested 2.6.33 and both dom0 and domU compile fine and work.

Live migration is also working.

I did not see any bad behavior yet, when i do i'll let you know here.

Thank you for the ebuild.

----------

## stof

Any news on stability of xen-sources-2.6.31-r11?

----------

## meyerm

Well, I'm not yet very happy. Since this is a development machine I didn't need to install any domU until now. But I won't do that and wait for 2.6.32 because of the follwing problems with xen 3.4.2-r1:

```
Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 224s! [swapper:0]

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] Modules linked in: ipv6 ipt_LOG xt_limit xt_state iptable_filter ipt_REDIRECT xt_tcpudp iptable_nat nf_nat nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_conntrack nf_defrag_ipv4 iptable_mangle ip_tables x_tables scsi_wait_scan

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] CPU 1:

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] Modules linked in: ipv6 ipt_LOG xt_limit xt_state iptable_filter ipt_REDIRECT xt_tcpudp iptable_nat nf_nat nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_conntrack nf_defrag_ipv4 iptable_mangle ip_tables x_tables scsi_wait_scan

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.31-xen-r11 #1 Sun Fire V40z

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] RIP: e030:[<ffffffff802063aa>]  [<ffffffff802063aa>] 0xffffffff802063aa

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] RSP: e02b:ffff8803e8483eb8  EFLAGS: 00000246

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000001 RCX: ffffffff802063aa

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] RDX: ffff8803e8483ed0 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: 0000000000000001

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] RBP: 0000000000000000 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: ffff8803e8498000

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] R10: 86634d5592bb9e06 R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 0000000000000000

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] FS:  00007f9bd973e6f0(0000) GS:ffffc90000010000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] CS:  e033 DS: 002b ES: 002b CR0: 000000008005003b

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] CR2: 00000000006d4ae4 CR3: 00000003e764d000 CR4: 0000000000000660

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036] Call Trace:

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036]  [<ffffffff8020caec>] ? xen_safe_halt+0xb2/0xdd

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036]  [<ffffffff80210e3e>] ? xen_idle+0x6e/0xe1

Mar 14 18:29:34 endor kernel: [1649126.870036]  [<ffffffff80208c20>] ? cpu_idle+0xa1/0xdd
```

I do have a swap-partition on a LVM-VG, but because of the not disposed RAM of 16GB it's still at 0kb usage. All the machine is basically doing is syncing, compiling new packages for itself and logging all those script kiddies / bot net attacks using iptables.

All CPUs are shown in htop with 0 load (all idle). If anybody can use these small traces to search for the problem I'm happy to help with this machine. But the problem did not appear from the beginning on. I guess, as soon as I reboot it, the problem will be gone for some time (which is of course not good enough for a production use, but bad enough for debugging  :Wink:  ).

----------

## meyerm

I just switched to 2.6.32-xen-r1 and this is what I see in the kernel log right after booting:

```
[   27.186394] EXT3 FS on md1, internal journal

[   28.156511] Adding 2097144k swap on /dev/mapper/vg_swap-dom0.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097144k 

[   36.602542] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[   36.670856] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[   36.671096] CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use

[   36.671098] nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel parameter, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or

[   36.671100] sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.

[   37.859260] tg3 0000:02:02.0: firmware: using built-in firmware tigon/tg3_tso.bin

[   39.728844] tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

[   39.728851] tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

[   42.599496] tg3 0000:02:03.0: firmware: using built-in firmware tigon/tg3_tso.bin

[   44.490092] tg3: eth1: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

[   44.490099] tg3: eth1: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

[  142.789967] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 114s! [swapper:0]

[  142.789967] Modules linked in: iptable_mangle ipt_REDIRECT iptable_nat nf_nat xt_tcpudp ipt_LOG xt_limit nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_defrag_ipv4 xt_state nf_conntrack iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables scsi_wait_scan

[  142.789967] CPU 1:

[  142.789967] Modules linked in: iptable_mangle ipt_REDIRECT iptable_nat nf_nat xt_tcpudp ipt_LOG xt_limit nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_defrag_ipv4 xt_state nf_conntrack iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables scsi_wait_scan

[  142.789967] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.32-xen-r1 #1 Sun Fire V40z

[  142.789967] RIP: e030:[<ffffffff802063aa>]  [<ffffffff802063aa>] 0xffffffff802063aa

[  142.789967] RSP: e02b:ffff8803e8483ee8  EFLAGS: 00000246

[  142.789967] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000001 RCX: ffffffff802063aa

[  142.789967] RDX: ffff8803e8483f00 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: 0000000000000001

[  142.789967] RBP: ffffffff80757df0 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: ffff88000101bc30

[  142.789967] R10: 0000000000009c00 R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 0000000000000000

[  142.789967] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

[  142.789967] FS:  00007f481b29b6f0(0000) GS:ffff880001026000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[  142.789967] CS:  e033 DS: 002b ES: 002b CR0: 000000008005003b

[  142.789967] CR2: 00007f481ad77d2e CR3: 00000003e6a95000 CR4: 0000000000000660

[  142.789967] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[  142.789967] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[  142.789967] Call Trace:

[  142.789967]  [<ffffffff8020c475>] ? xen_safe_halt+0xdf/0x10f

[  142.789967]  [<ffffffff8020f1e3>] ? xen_idle+0x25/0x5a

[  142.789967]  [<ffffffff80208835>] ? cpu_idle+0x98/0xcb

[  142.789967]  [<ffffffff803ad85a>] ? vgacon_cursor+0x0/0x17d

[  142.791231] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 114s! [swapper:0]

[  142.791231] Modules linked in: iptable_mangle ipt_REDIRECT iptable_nat nf_nat xt_tcpudp ipt_LOG xt_limit nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_defrag_ipv4 xt_state nf_conntrack iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables scsi_wait_scan

[  142.791231] CPU 3:

[  142.791231] Modules linked in: iptable_mangle ipt_REDIRECT iptable_nat nf_nat xt_tcpudp ipt_LOG xt_limit nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_defrag_ipv4 xt_state nf_conntrack iptable_filter ip_tables x_tables scsi_wait_scan

[  142.791231] Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.32-xen-r1 #1 Sun Fire V40z

[  142.791231] RIP: e030:[<ffffffff802063aa>]  [<ffffffff802063aa>] 0xffffffff802063aa

[  142.791231] RSP: e02b:ffff8803e8487ee8  EFLAGS: 00000246

[  142.791231] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000003 RCX: ffffffff802063aa

[  142.791231] RDX: ffff8803e8487f00 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: 0000000000000001

[  142.791231] RBP: ffffffff80757df0 R08: ffff8803e8487ed0 R09: 0000000000000040

[  142.791231] R10: 000000013fffa42f R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 0000000000000000

[  142.791231] R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

[  142.791231] FS:  00007fc917ce66f0(0000) GS:ffff88000104a000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[  142.791231] CS:  e033 DS: 002b ES: 002b CR0: 000000008005003b

[  142.791231] CR2: 00007fc9177c2d2e CR3: 00000003e60ef000 CR4: 0000000000000660

[  142.791231] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[  142.791231] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[  142.791231] Call Trace:

[  142.791231]  [<ffffffff8020c475>] ? xen_safe_halt+0xdf/0x10f

[  142.791231]  [<ffffffff8020f1e3>] ? xen_idle+0x25/0x5a

[  142.791231]  [<ffffffff80208835>] ? cpu_idle+0x98/0xcb
```

Is nobody else seeing this?

EDIT: I opened an issue at the project website's bugtracker.

----------

## meyerm

Anybody already using xen-4.0? Will you/andylyon provide new xen-sources for xen-4.0?  :Smile: 

----------

## 2bbionic

@meyerm: I use the new XEN 4 for about three days now with the  2.6.32-xen-r1 kernel on a 32bit system. No problems so far...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vr13

2meyerm: seems to work stable with 2.6.32-xen-r1@x86_64:

```
# xm dmesg

 __  __            _  _    ___   ___  

 \ \/ /___ _ __   | || |  / _ \ / _ \ 

  \  // _ \ '_ \  | || |_| | | | | | |

  /  \  __/ | | | |__   _| |_| | |_| |

 /_/\_\___|_| |_|    |_|(_)___(_)___/ 

                                      

(XEN) Xen version 4.0.0 (@local) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) Sun May  9 10:29:43 MSD 2010

...

(XEN)  Xen  kernel: 64-bit, lsb, compat32

(XEN)  Dom0 kernel: 64-bit, lsb, paddr 0x1000000 -> 0x1506000

...
```

i'm using both 32 and 64bit pv domUs and 32bit hvm domUs (winxp, freebsd). the only difference from app-emulation/xen-tools-3.4.2 ebuild is `ioemu' use flag: one have to be specified explicitly

----------

## meyerm

Mh, thank you both for answering. I tried the xen 4.0 and xen-sources 2.6.32-r1 - both from the portage tree. But even though it starts, I still have the problem mentioned above. Did anybody of you compile in the soft lockup detection into the kernel? If not, does anybody of you have a possibility to play around with that setting and check if you see the same problem?

Perhaps it has to do something with my Serial-Over-LAN-setting of the server which forwards the serial console to a service processor? I can't see xen when booting but only the kernel and userspace on the serial console (or just xen and the kernel but no userspace...) - but this problem ist probably just a misconfiguration by me (see below). I just mention it, if it is connected to the soft lockup (vgacon_cursor).

```
kernel /boot/xen.gz console=vga

module /boot/vmlinuz-xen root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/md1 console=tty0 console=ttyS0,38400
```

----------

## meyerm

Guys, I guess I found the problem. I do not understand the real reason behind it. But I now know how to prevent the soft lockup messages...

Since I had bad experiences with Xen at the beginning of crashing and freezing my computer, I decided to continue step by step. So my first step was setting up a nice, working envorinment with gentoo-sources. After that I added Xen and started xen-sources on it. I did NOT start xend or did any other configurations within Xen until this point.

Since nobody was able to help me with my soft lockup problems, I decided to start creating a xen config for now and did hope for a later version of xen-sources solving my problems. And after starting xend (which takes a lot of time) these messages no longer appear in my dmesg... I do not yet understand the reason why the kernel has these problems when running without xend. But for now I'm happy  :Wink: 

So, short for people coming over search engines: Starting a dom0 on top of the Xen-HV without starting xend seems to lead to soft lockup errors in the kernel.

----------

## amissus

I have strange issue with HVM mode.

When I sometimes hardly shutdown HVM domain (xm destroy) it causes "xen stops working". Domain 0 is still functional, no kernel panic or freezing, but it isn't possible to create U domains until reboot domain 0 (no matter if PVM or HVM). When xm create is initiated it waits a few minutes and there write something about error in xen hotplug script. Have someone experienced this behaviour too?

----------

## lopb

 *Tuinslak wrote:*   

> The only compression I seem to have is gzip (so yes, it's vmlinuz file instead of bzImage file). I cannot pick bz2 or something. I can try to disable it, but that won't make a lot of difference I guess, as bz2 works fine for my normal kernel.
> 
> For some reason I can now boot using the Xen.gz kernel, but it hangs during boot
> 
> You'll have to excuse my blurry images, I've used my cell phone to take them. Basicly, it hangs at async/1
> ...

 

I got the same problem

Here is the solution

https://sites.google.com/site/lopezjp/config_xen_2.6_01092010.3

----------

## Mathijs

And you know for sure the domU does not come up? Did you try pinging it from another machine?

Because that's exactly how it looks when your console is not set up right in your domU config.

----------

## Scorpion265

Is there any chance of getting the cleancache patches merged in so we can have tmem support on a gentoo dom0?

----------

